# Hotfix Era Software thread



## MrRudeDog

Hello All,

I've seen several questions about Sierra's Hotfix Era software for rhinestone design making, and I thought it might deserve its own thread.

I "discovered" the software by reading about it on this forum, watched the videos, and was very curious. We have a newer Cams machine, the 1V-2P model. Like many others, I was often frustrated with the included Gemmaster software.

While at the NNEP show in Nashville a couple weeks ago I was able to see the software in person. I ordered it the next day. $850 and a few days later, I had my software. If you do purchase from the manufacturer, you might call your credit card company ahead of time and inform them of your pending Argentina purchase, to avoid having your account locked, like I did.

For those that have not checked out their website, Design ERA - Software Suite for the Apparel decoration, you purchase the base software and then the "modules" for your particular equipment. At first I had a mild case of buyers remorse, as the PDF manual didn't go into a lot of depth, but the software can do a lot of things that Gemmaster can't. I've produced several designs and ran them through the machine without a problem.

There are some weaknesses though. When editing, you can only move one stone at at a time. There is no "shift or ctrl" clicking. Also, when drawing lines or moving objects you can't use angle constraint. There are a few other shortcomings that I'm not remembering as I type this.

Anyone else taken the plunge yet? I'm hoping that there will be some corrective maintenance releases from Sierra, but right now, at least on their support site, there isn't much of any thing at all about the software. Everything is geared towards their embroidery software (which we do not use).

I look forward to hopefully hearing from other users.

Ray


----------



## bob emb

I also purchased hotfix.It does a lot more than the gemmaster software. the biggest problem I have run into is when you send the design to the machine you have location options. They are center upper left loewer right etc. This does not work as it puts the design right on the edge of the CAMMS platen. If you place a stone in each of the 4 corners and the design just 1/2 inch inside it will work just like the Camms, where you manually locate the design to be sent. There videos on youtube are terrible there is no audio just printed text. I have spoken to them and they are working on some fixes. The other thing they do not have that the Camms does is you can pull a string of stones you cannot do this in hot fix.

Bob


----------



## MrRudeDog

bob emb said:


> I also purchased hotfix.It does a lot more than the gemmaster software. the biggest problem I have run into is when you send the design to the machine you have location options. They are center upper left loewer right etc. This does not work as it puts the design right on the edge of the CAMMS platen. If you place a stone in each of the 4 corners and the design just 1/2 inch inside it will work just like the Camms, where you manually locate the design to be sent. There videos on youtube are terrible there is no audio just printed text. I have spoken to them and they are working on some fixes. The other thing they do not have that the Camms does is you can pull a string of stones you cannot do this in hot fix.
> 
> Bob



Yes, the only placement option I use is the center option, as the program keeps putting the stones too close to the platen edge with any other option. That is also something I'd like to see fixed. 

I'd also like to have a default workspace, i.e., like the platen size. It would make gang sheets much easier to make. An array option (like Gemmasters) would be nice too. Hotfix has the "hoop" option you can load, but you have to scroll through the list each and every time you want to use it.

The premade font vectors are OK, but need to be expanded a bit IMO. The flexible fills are very nice though.


Ray


----------



## charles95405

This is a first generation rhinestone program... I looked at it in Jan in beta format and I thought then....and now...that it has some catching up to do


----------



## MrRudeDog

charles95405 said:


> This is a first generation rhinestone program... I looked at it in Jan in beta format and I thought then....and now...that it has some catching up to do



Agreed. But it has taken HOURS of time away from designing patterns for me. The Gemmaster software is capable of doing many things, but HotFix's ability to fill objects with different stone patterns, and vary the density on the fly, is a huge timesaver.

Ray


----------



## CaBling

I'm considering purchasing Hot Fix Stone ERA for my CAMS 1V-6P, I've seem the videos on the Sierra website and am left with several questions. I'm assuming that this is a stand alone software and you no longer need GemMaster.
Is the gem palette/hopper setup done in HFS ERA? 

What types of files can be imported to HFS ERA? 

Can all import file types be "auto-filled"? 

Is HFS ERA limited to which vinyl cutter it can drive? 

Does your purchase include software updates? 

Has anyone contacted Sierra as to improving future version of the software? 

Are they accepting user feedback?

Thanks in advance,

Kelly


----------



## HotFixQueen

for those that own the software, is it proprietary to one computer? and the fonts, it mentions that it has digitized fonts but also works with TTF's.. how well does it convert the TTF's? GemMaster is just horrible and pretty much useless with alot of them IMO


----------



## MrRudeDog

CaBling said:


> I'm considering purchasing Hot Fix Stone ERA for my CAMS 1V-6P, I've seem the videos on the Sierra website and am left with several questions. I'm assuming that this is a stand alone software and you no longer need GemMaster.
> 
> Is the gem palette/hopper setup done in HFS ERA?
> 
> *Yes. You can make a custom palette of only the stones/studs/etc that you use. The hopper setup is done when you are sending to machine.*
> 
> What types of files can be imported to HFS ERA?
> 
> I*'ve used JPEGS and Illustrator vector files with no problem. It accepts corel files as well as most raster files.*
> 
> Can all import file types be "auto-filled"?
> 
> *Everything that I've tried with it, yes.
> *
> Is HFS ERA limited to which vinyl cutter it can drive?
> 
> *You must purchase a driver for the cutters. I don't use it with my cutter, I just purchased the driver for my Cams. See their website for cutter details.*
> 
> Does your purchase include software updates?
> 
> *Yes. That is my understanding.
> *
> Has anyone contacted Sierra as to improving future version of the software?
> 
> *They told me that they are working on a service release. This my only Sierra product, so I don't really know how reliable they are.*
> 
> Are they accepting user feedback?
> 
> *When I suggested some features, I was told to go to their Embroidery Suite site and make my requests there. No where could I find any place to suggest improvement for the HotFix software. Only embroidery software links were listed.*
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kelly


I marked up my answers above.

Ray


----------



## MrRudeDog

HotFixQueen said:


> for those that own the software, is it proprietary to one computer? and the fonts, it mentions that it has digitized fonts but also works with TTF's.. how well does it convert the TTF's? GemMaster is just horrible and pretty much useless with alot of them IMO


The software is allowed to be installed on 3 computers, but you have a USB security dongle that limits you to using only one at a time. The "machine fonts" are very limited IMO. I've hardly used them. The TTF feature is pretty nifty though. You can choose to use an outline, a fill, or both on any font. It's not perfect, but I usually only need to tweak a few stones to make a word look right. MUCH better than GemMaster for fonts.

I do wish I could directly import my GemMaster files, but I am unaware of any method to do that.

Hope this helps.

Ray


----------



## rtfulk

I just purchased Hotfix ERA and I am experiencing random freezing and sometimes I have to force quit the program. Has anyone had this problem? I know it's not my computer, I'm running a i& 2.8 quad core chip, 16Gb ram and 1GB video ram.


A couple more questions. 

I can't get the curve tool to work, I have clicked on the icon and clicked Control+K?

The other is If I have 1 color of stones in different locations in a design and what to change it to another color. I have tried grouping in object manager, but there is no way to change all the stones at one time. Does anyone know of a way to do this?



Thanks,

Randy


----------



## SierraSupport

rtfulk said:


> I just purchased Hotfix ERA and I am experiencing random freezing and sometimes I have to force quit the program. Has anyone had this problem? I know it's not my computer, I'm running a i& 2.8 quad core chip, 16Gb ram and 1GB video ram.
> *We'll need more specifics on how and where you're running into this issue. You can click on the blue question mark icon at the top right corner of the screen and submit your own support ticket. This will get a few diagnostic files to our techs. It's a start.*
> 
> A couple more questions.
> 
> I can't get the curve tool to work, I have clicked on the icon and clicked Control+K?
> *Make sure your curves are set to regular arcs, otherwise it's waiting on your bezier controls, which you're welcome to use. For regular curves though, click on Application Button at the very top left corner of the screen >> Preferences >> Options & Preferences >> find "Create and Edit" on the left column >> set your curve type to "Circle Arcs".*
> 
> The other is If I have 1 color of stones in different locations in a design and what to change it to another color. I have tried grouping in object manager, but there is no way to change all the stones at one time. Does anyone know of a way to do this?
> *The latest release v11.21 allows to change stone size and type to multiple groups at once. Select the objects on the Object Manager list, then change accordingly through the Object Inspector (right below the Object Manager) - v11.21 is a free upgrade through the LiveUpdate button on the ribbon when you launch the software.*
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Randy


Randy, check answers in blue.


----------



## rtfulk

Thank You, 

I've just clicked on the blue question mark and uploaded the error file. I've read the manual a couple of times just to get familiar with the controls, but didn't see that in the preferences section.

I setup a custom Hotfix stone catalog on the left hand side the stones are in the order I like them, color, then size, but when I click on the Open Hotfix Stone Catalog button they are not in that order. Is there a way to set that in a certain order?

I have one more question. In 3D mode is there a way to keep the stones in 3D mode while laying them out ? the only way I can get them to show up is by clicking on 3D and clicking and draggin on the screen. They appear until I click on the screen again. Is this the correct procedure?


Thanks again for taking the time to answer these questions. I think I have most everything else figured out. I am really liking the software.


Randy


----------



## SierraSupport

rtfulk said:


> Thank You,
> 
> I've just clicked on the blue question mark and uploaded the error file. I've read the manual a couple of times just to get familiar with the controls, but didn't see that in the preferences section.
> 
> I setup a custom Hotfix stone catalog on the left hand side the stones are in the order I like them, color, then size, but when I click on the Open Hotfix Stone Catalog button they are not in that order. Is there a way to set that in a certain order?
> 
> I have one more question. In 3D mode is there a way to keep the stones in 3D mode while laying them out ? the only way I can get them to show up is by clicking on 3D and clicking and draggin on the screen. They appear until I click on the screen again. Is this the correct procedure?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to answer these questions. I think I have most everything else figured out. I am really liking the software.
> 
> 
> Randy


Page 1-14 of the User Manual has a screen shot of the window I'm talking about. On the left column you'll find "Create and Edit", and "General" right below it. That's where you'll be able to set your curve preference. Also, pages 4-3 & 4-4 have more info about the actual node settings.

The "Open HotFix Catalog" will open the Component Library (rhinestones, sequins, spangles, rhinestuds, nailheads). Within that window, you can drag bead types from the right column to the left column, that's how you customize your Palette. At the bottom of that window, do a "set as default" and it'll become your new palette on the vertical Color Bar along the left edge of the screen.

The red balloon at the bottom left of the screen toggles between normal and 3D modes. Your stones don't generate until you hit Enter though. What you're placing before you hit Enter are just nodes. Now, if you're in "manual" mode, every click becomes a stone, and those will show as you go along, but you lose the advantage of working with wireframe objects - those are the ones you're creating with nodes, but only generate the stones when you hit Enter.


----------



## ajrolly

I've been using this software for about 4 month now and have to say it's a great program with the exeption that it does crash and freeze very often. It is not a hardware issue because I recently upgraded to latest technology across the board and still have the same issues. 

I have sent in numerous from the beginning error codes without any luck. As a matter of fact, it seems like the newest version is even worse. 

I would reccomend setting your autosave to the lowest setting.

I would be interested in how many other are having the same issue.


----------



## Nick Rocco

Just checking back for some updated feedback on this software.

Have the freezing issues been resolved at all?

Also, how do you like the software in general? Pro's and con's??? 

Can anyone compare it to Oobling Pro or Winpc Sign Pro 2012?

I have been looking to upgrade from rstones for a while but I have not been able to settle a a new software package. HotFix looks to have some nice features but I am concerned about the freezing.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## HotFixQueen

Since the last update just recently the freezing has stopped for us. 

I love the program to death.. but I do have peevs about it.. My #1 love is the speed at which I can do fills.. My #1 hate is fonts.. I find that gem master is much easier to work with for them.. I'm very familiar with nodes as I've digitized embroidery, I imagine with time I'll get over this and find love with fonts and HFE.. Although I do not think I will get over my dislike for the time that it takes for me to array designs in the "hoop", you cannot flip the design to fit a maximum # of designs in the hoop..Once you flip a design the stones move, unless it has no manual stones or you havn't moved stones in the "area". Gem master has a nice array function that even goes as far as evenly spacing them.. I also don't like how long it takes for my to send the designs to the machine.. everytime I have to re-set the rhinestone location #'s in the program.. Maybe there's a setting to save these that I overlooked.. 

Another peev is the key, we're in a 4,100 sq ft warehouse/store. The machines are located in the warehouse, I like to be able to bring up a design for customers in the showroom and I like to design/work at my desk in the office.. I have to take the key, which gets annoying.. When we update our computer/network this will be taken care of. 

For us, almost all our new designing is done in HFE


----------



## jasmynn

I just purchase hotfix era also. I'm still learning, but overall it seems really great. I hate the digitiged fonts though. I wish there was a way to make my rhinestone fonts work with it. I've tried everything. I also bought a decor machine and was told by the training rep that they had a customer that was able to purchase additional fonts for hotfix era. So, I'm still waiting to find out how to get those.


----------



## katruax

jasmynn said:


> I wish there was a way to make my rhinestone fonts work with it. I've tried everything.


Jas... You can't use TTF Rhinestone Fonts in Hot Fix?...

If you have CorelDRAW you can certainly create what you need to there and use the Import From CorelDRAW function in Hot Fix to incorporate into the rest of your design...

If you get time it would be great if you could share some of things you are creating with it... Especially as a new user it would be great to see what you are doing...

Kevin


----------



## jasmynn

No, what happens is when you type the font, each dot becomes four nodes. The software tries to place four rhinestones on each dot. Even when I try to make the font small, it still places four nodes on each dot. Does that make sense? 

Yes, I'll be happy to share some designs


----------



## katruax

Oh yeah I remember that now!... Drove me CRAZY!....

I wanted to open a design I purchased in Hot Fix convert the design with like an object replacer tool but I could never figure out how to convert an existing design and my sales rep couldn't either... LOL We concluded it couldn't be done...

It seems like a pretty big shortcoming not being able to take an existing design and convert it into stones in Hot Fix...

If there is a way to do it, it would be nice to know how...

Kevin


----------



## ajrolly

jasmynn said:


> I just purchase hotfix era also. I'm still learning, but overall it seems really great. I hate the digitiged fonts though. I wish there was a way to make my rhinestone fonts work with it. I've tried everything. I also bought a decor machine and was told by the training rep that they had a customer that was able to purchase additional fonts for hotfix era. So, I'm still waiting to find out how to get those.


There are additional fonts available. You can get them. By contacting hoot fix era support.


----------



## jasmynn

ajrolly said:


> There are additional fonts available. You can get them. By contacting hoot fix era support.


I've contacted support with no luck. At least not with the contact info on their website.


----------



## cbauer50

I am trying out the demo version of Hotfix Era right now and so far I like it. I only wished their videos had some audio with them - they are so hard to follow.

My question is - I don't see any 14ss stones in the program - and can't figure out how to add new stones. I know how to add them to my current bead bar, but how can you add new stones/sizes?

Anyone know?

Thanks.

carol


----------



## ajrolly

jasmynn said:


> I've contacted support with no luck. At least not with the contact info on their website.


 
This is the email for support that I used . Daniel is the guy I deal with and he is very helpfull. [email protected]


----------



## ajrolly

cbauer50 said:


> I am trying out the demo version of Hotfix Era right now and so far I like it. I only wished their videos had some audio with them - they are so hard to follow.
> 
> My question is - I don't see any 14ss stones in the program - and can't figure out how to add new stones. I know how to add them to my current bead bar, but how can you add new stones/sizes?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> carol


Carol, I believe the SS14 is a special order rhinestone. None of my suppliers carry those in any bulk form. I think you would have to check with the support team [email protected] to see if you can build a custom stone.


----------



## cbauer50

ajrolly said:


> This is the email for support that I used . Daniel is the guy I deal with and he is very helpfull. [email protected]


hmm - I just went to that site and it looks as though everything there is for the embroidery part - not the rhinestone.

Do you have the rhinestone (hotfix) part or the whole thing - embroidery & rhinestone?

thanks.

Carol


----------



## cbauer50

ajrolly said:


> Carol, I believe the SS14 is a special order rhinestone. None of my suppliers carry those in any bulk form. I think you would have to check with the support team [email protected] to see if you can build a custom stone.


I don't really use any SS14, but in order to cut the holes a little larger, I have to use a larger size stone than the actual size I pick in the program. What size stone do select in the software for an actual SS10 or SS12 stone? 

I am really new to this so am just learning. I have tried out so many different demo rhinestone programs (at least the ones that are available) and watched so many videos for the past week, my head is spinning.

Carol


----------



## dhearn

I've kind of got the same question as Carol. What does everyone use for a SS06 and SS10 stone. Just got the software and got a lot of learning to do. But so far it seems really good!


----------



## cbauer50

dhearn said:


> I've kind of got the same question as Carol. What does everyone use for a SS06 and SS10 stone. Just got the software and got a lot of learning to do. But so far it seems really good!


I really wished HotFix would have a forum for users. It is one of the best rhinestone programs I have tried (that is within my price range). I am just about out of my free trial and seriously thinking about purchasing it. I just wished there were more support available. I think members helping members is so important.

Carol


----------



## ajrolly

dhearn said:


> I've kind of got the same question as Carol. What does everyone use for a SS06 and SS10 stone. Just got the software and got a lot of learning to do. But so far it seems really good!


The 2.0 mm is ss6, 2.8 mm is ss10 the 3.0mm is ss12. If you go to the bead bar where you can add or delete stones from your hot fix catalog if you click on the sizes tab (in mm) the stone will come up with the ss number.


----------



## cbauer50

ajrolly said:


> The 2.0 mm is ss6, 2.8 mm is ss10 the 3.0mm is ss12. If you go to the bead bar where you can add or delete stones from your hot fix catalog if you click on the sizes tab (in mm) the stone will come up with the ss number.


I did figure that out. For 10ss (2.8 mm), I need to use ss12 (3.0mm), but am finding the stones don't fall in very easily. If I go up to ss16 (3.8) the holes are a little too big. 

I wished you could change the actual size of the stone size to fit (like 10ss - change to 3.2 mm) - almost everything I have read, if someone wants to use 10ss, they need to choose an actual larger size stone so the stones fit in easily.

Does that make sense?

Carol


----------



## MrRudeDog

Any gurus know what is the best way to import a vector file into HotFix and preserve its size? Or a jpg? All the methods I've tried seem a bit random. I can import anything, but the size is not the same as whatever program made it. I've made a design for my vinyl cutter that I'm going to have cutouts in the design for rhinestones. I will export the rhinestone part to my Cams machine, but I need to have some precision placement.



Thanks,
Ray


----------



## katruax

MrRudeDog said:


> Any gurus know what is the best way to import a vector file into HotFix and preserve its size? Or a jpg? All the methods I've tried seem a bit random. I can import anything, but the size is not the same as whatever program made it. I've made a design for my vinyl cutter that I'm going to have cutouts in the design for rhinestones. I will export the rhinestone part to my Cams machine, but I need to have some precision placement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray



Importing WMF.... That will maintain it's size... Other formats are a bit sketchy on maintaining it's original created size......

Kevin


----------



## ajrolly

MrRudeDog said:


> Any gurus know what is the best way to import a vector file into HotFix and preserve its size? Or a jpg? All the methods I've tried seem a bit random. I can import anything, but the size is not the same as whatever program made it. I've made a design for my vinyl cutter that I'm going to have cutouts in the design for rhinestones. I will export the rhinestone part to my Cams machine, but I need to have some precision placement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Ray, When I use the "Get From Application" button in the ribbon of Hot Fix it imports the exact sizeof the design. I use Illustrator and its an .ai file that im bringing in.


----------



## MrRudeDog

ajrolly said:


> Ray, When I use the "Get From Application" button in the ribbon of Hot Fix it imports the exact sizeof the design. I use Illustrator and its an .ai file that im bringing in.


Thanks. I must have been using the "paste" feature before, because the "get from" worked great this time.

-Ray


----------



## MrRudeDog

katruax said:


> Importing WMF.... That will maintain it's size... Other formats are a bit sketchy on maintaining it's original created size......
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin, but I must not be exporting to WMF correctly. When I brought in my 3"x2" design, it was about 1.25" x 1" when I brought it in as a wmf. I can still resize it and get it really close, but I wanted a 1-1 match. The "get from app" feature did it for me. I must have been using the "paste" feature on previous unsuccessful attempts.

-Ray


----------



## dhearn

cbauer50 said:


> I did figure that out. For 10ss (2.8 mm), I need to use ss12 (3.0mm), but am finding the stones don't fall in very easily. If I go up to ss16 (3.8) the holes are a little too big.
> 
> I wished you could change the actual size of the stone size to fit (like 10ss - change to 3.2 mm) - almost everything I have read, if someone wants to use 10ss, they need to choose an actual larger size stone so the stones fit in easily.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Carol


Here's the way I am doing it. It's one extra step. But I get the great design that Era provides and the security of knowing that my holes are all the correct size. I realize that everyone doesn't have this setup, but it works for me. I export my design out of ERA to a .PLT file. Then, I have DAS Stone Cut Pro. So I import the .PLT file into that and use the Replace Objects macro to replace all of the circles imported to the correct sizes for me. Again, one extra step. But it works perfectly every time and it really only adds a minute or two of time.


----------



## brndagayle

I do something very similar. I export my file from Hotfix ERA to a .plt file and then take it into Corel Draw and use the Easy Stone macro to make sure hole sizes are the correct size plus do any final tweaking of stone placement and prepare my proof to send to my customer. If I am preparing a design for cutting with flock material, I also do my color/size separations with Easy Stone.


----------



## jasmynn

Ok,
I said I would give an update on the Sierra Hotfix Era software,so here it is 

I absolutely LOVE this software!!! I can do designs so quickly and it;s sooo acurate. After training with my rep (Decor machine rep) she showed me how to use the ttf fonts. Now, I can pretty much use any ttf font I download. The only con with this sofware is that you can only save your files in two formats, Sierra format and the decor machine format. So, sending pics to your customers is out. I have a get around by using the prt scrn option and taking it into photoshop. Besides that issue that's the only con I can think of. The fills and outlines are beautiful. It vectorizes most artwork easily.
I know many people had issues with it locking up. Here's the deal. I would suggest using and I5 or I7 or Quad core Hard drive. Otherwise it will lock up often. They really need to fix that. I bought an I7 and I've been pretty happy so far. It may lock up once or twice every couple days, but when you reopen it, it reopens the design you were working on before it locked up, so that's a reliever.
I've attached a few designs that I was able to do in less than 15 min. (Accept the raiders design) It took some maniulation because of the details in his face. The horse on the maveriks design was originally a purhchased file but I could not import it into hotfix so I traced it and restoned it. Pretty easy. Oh, and I also spoke with the rep about the rhinestone fonts that I purchased, but could not use, she was able to find all of the original ttf fonts that were used to create those rhinestone fonts and sent them to me. So, I was also really happy about that. Now I can use the same fonts, but not restricted to only a couple sizes.


----------



## cbauer50

I have purchased Hot Fix Era and am still trying to learn it. Does anyone know if there is a support group for Hot Fix?

Their videos are so hard to follow because there is no voice audio.

Thanks.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

cbauer50 said:


> I have purchased Hot Fix Era and am still trying to learn it. Does anyone know if there is a support group for Hot Fix?
> 
> Their videos are so hard to follow because there is no voice audio.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Carol


Who sold the software to you? They should offer some kind of training. The software does ALOT, and there's no way you can figure all of that out by yourself. There is a training manual. Do you have that? If not, pm me your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## dan-ann

Where do you get a trial version . I just went to the website and did not see one or I missed it


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> Who sold the software to you? They should offer some kind of training. The software does ALOT, and there's no way you can figure all of that out by yourself. There is a training manual. Do you have that? If not, pm me your email and I'll send it to you.


I purchased directly from Hot Fix (Australia). I do have the manual that was on the cd, but I was hoping for some more videos. It's so much easier to watch someone actually show it than trying to follow a manual. 

I also wished there would be a support group so those that are proficient with it would share their findings.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

cbauer50 said:


> I purchased directly from Hot Fix (Australia). I do have the manual that was on the cd, but I was hoping for some more videos. It's so much easier to watch someone actually show it than trying to follow a manual.
> 
> I also wished there would be a support group so those that are proficient with it would share their findings.
> 
> Carol


Oh, I see. Well if you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best to help you out. 
I love this software so much, I'm looking into becoming a reseller of it. I would definately offer training. It's a very complex software. I've pretty much masterd it though. So let me know if you have any quesstions.


----------



## jasmynn

For others who want to buy this software I would purchase from somewhere that offers training. I got mine from Mesa Distributors. It's the same price. The lady who trained me over the phone was great. She is very knowledgeable of the software and I felt really confident after the training. Now, I do know they have two offices, so I got mine from the office in Ft. Worth. at 817-560-4222. Just ask for a sales rep.


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> For others who want to buy this software I would purchase from somewhere that offers training. I got mine from Mesa Distributors. It's the same price. The lady who trained me over the phone was great. She is very knowledgeable of the software and I felt really confident after the training. Now, I do know they have two offices, so I got mine from the office in Ft. Worth. at 817-560-4222. Just ask for a sales rep.


I wished I would have known that before I bought mine! Wonder if she would give me training over the phone if I paid her for it? Maybe I'll have to call her. 

One thing that really confuses me is when exporting to a plt file, the "beads" screen - the "margin" value. If you set the spacing in the software, what does the "margin" value do?

I may pm you.

Carol


----------



## dan-ann

Does Mesa have the Demo's also'? I would like to try before buying


----------



## katruax

cbauer50 said:


> One thing that really confuses me is when exporting to a plt file, the "beads" screen - the "margin" value. If you set the spacing in the software, what does the "margin" value do?


Hello Carol,

In Hot Fix the ss10 stone size is 2.8mm right... The actual size of the rhinestone... So when we go to export for stencil making with a vinyl cutter we need our hole sizes slightly larger... This is where the margin comes in...

I explain it in detail here:

HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube

I hope that helps...

Kevin


----------



## cbauer50

katruax said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> In Hot Fix the ss10 stone size is 2.8mm right... The actual size of the rhinestone... So when we go to export for stencil making with a vinyl cutter we need our hole sizes slightly larger... This is where the margin comes in...
> 
> I explain it in detail here:
> 
> HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube
> 
> I hope that helps...
> 
> Kevin


Thanks, Kevin. That really explains it well! I have found that I need to cut my holes for 10ss at 3.5 mm, so maybe I need to increase it just a hair.

You need to do more videos for us on Hot Fix!

Thanks again.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

I belive if you call Mesa, they can send you a demo. Also, Kevin I saw your video.
I wonder why you don't have a bead bar option? I am able to save all types of bead bars with my own stones. You are able to save your own bead bars, or you can remove the stones you don't want out of the bead bar and add the ones you want and save it as default. Even though I have a machine with evey size hopper, I still only use 6 and 10's, so all of my bead bars have only 6 and 10's. 

Also, I agree with you with the circle size. You should be able to click on a button and customize circle size. However, after you change your circle size. (If you had did a fill or outline) it would automatically moved them away from each other. You can also go to (body) under hotfix and set how many milimeters you want the stones seperated.


----------



## jasmynn

cbauer50 said:


> I wished I would have known that before I bought mine! Wonder if she would give me training over the phone if I paid her for it? Maybe I'll have to call her.
> 
> One thing that really confuses me is when exporting to a plt file, the "beads" screen - the "margin" value. If you set the spacing in the software, what does the "margin" value do?
> 
> I may pm you.
> 
> Carol


I spoke with her and she's willing to do training.
Her name is Bernadette and I sent you a pm with her contact info.


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> I spoke with her and she's willing to do training.
> Her name is Bernadette and I sent you a pm with her contact info.


Thanks, Jasmynn. Got your pm. I'll conact her.

Will keep you posted.

Carol


----------



## cbauer50

cbauer50 said:


> Thanks, Jasmynn. Got your pm. I'll conact her.
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Carol


Jasmynn - I sent you another pm. Having problems with her email address.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

cbauer50 said:


> Thanks, Jasmynn. Got your pm. I'll conact her.
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Carol


Sorry about that. Just sent you the correction.


----------



## dan-ann

Well I found the download , printed off the instruction book , tried to look at the videos and am missing some thing because I can not get a simple fill done in a star . It is very frustrating as this program has some of the things I have been wanting the my other programs ,don't have

I wonder why instruction books don 't show "How to do" steps 1,2,3 , etc. if I have missed it please tell me where it is


----------



## dan-ann

Wow just As I was going to quit for the night I found the missing step


----------



## jasmynn

dan-ann said:


> Wow just As I was going to quit for the night I found the missing step


Yea, the manual isn't very helpful. But, hey that's what the forum is for right?
I also don't think the trial has all of the options like they say it does. Kevin didn't even have an option to customize his bead bar. Unless he downloaded an earlier version. They say you have to download the update around every six months because they are constantly making improvements.
@Daan-Ann....How is it going so far?


----------



## dan-ann

I had a long day yesterday so only played a little. So far I really want the program because it does things that would make my life easier. Everything will depend on today. I need to be able to export the design I not another program to cut. If I can do that I will cut . 

I see others have export into das but then I need to take it into acs to cut. Cross your fingers


----------



## dan-ann

Sorry should. Say import the design into another program


----------



## jasmynn

If I'm not mistaken, when you purchase, you decide which version you want. Some people have the driver to export to CAMS, I have the driver to export to DECOR, and some have the option to export to the cutter. I think the drivers are additional. You specify which one when you purchase.


----------



## katruax

There is something you should consider regarding the export....

The software was really designed with the automated rhinestone machines in mind... Not really for vinyl cutters... You can export PLT files and import those into about any program including ACS... I use KNK Studio which is somewhat similar to ACS and the PLT import fine...

There is a but here though... The PLT files exported by Hot Fix have 42 nodes per rhinestone circle... YIKES!!!! We definitely don't want this... Not unless we want to spend forever and a day cutting rhinestone templates... The more nodes in our vector artwork the longer it takes to cut.

For an extra $100.00 so for $399.00 you can purchase the Vector Output version which will export Enhanced Metafiles which only have 4 nodes per rhinestone circle and these will cut perfectly as expected....

Just something to consider....

Kevin


----------



## dan-ann

I have the driver I need to export to das in the demo. And it works yipee so all I have to do is find out the final cost and I think it is a done deal

So glad I have kept reading here and decided to try the demo. Jasmyn your posts and picture are what really got me interested


----------



## jasmynn

I'm glad you're enjoying it. I need to find out how to get the driver to send to a cutter. Right now, I can only send to my machine. Here's a design I did recently. I dreaded it when I first thought about doing it, but it took waaaay less time than I thought it would and was much easier than I thought! I would say about 30 min and only because I had to trace the book because I'm a horrible artist lol.... I love this software!


----------



## Texaslady

I have sierra too  Jasmynn, how big is that design? I like working with 10ss (less problems) but you can do so much with 6ss. When u say trace, do you just bring in a pic and trace or vector some??


----------



## jasmynn

I used all ss10 stones and the design was about 10x11. I only use 6's if i have to. I traced the book using the bezier tool. I don't really like using the vectorizing tool, sometimes it limits what I'm trying to do. Although if it's a simple design, I will use it.


----------



## dan-ann

I have a lot of eps vectors I would like to use in hot fix era. Is there a way I can use them . I have access to acs .stone cut pro and corell (which I don't know much about)


----------



## brndagayle

Sally, all you need to do is convert them to .wmf files. Hotfix ERA can open a .wmf file.


----------



## dan-ann

I can do that but am having a problem . When I get back to my computer I will explain what happens


----------



## kisforcats

Hey! I apologize in advance if this has been asked/answered. I've been searching to no avail!

I'm new to this Hotfix software. I've got my design all finished and ready to go, but when I click on "sort hotfix" under the Hotflix tab, I get 14 palettes instead of the 4 I need... what I'm trying to figure out is how to condense the palettes so all my ss6 clears are in one, all my ss10 reds are in one, etc.

Does this make sense? I hope so!


----------



## HotFixQueen

kisforcats said:


> Hey! I apologize in advance if this has been asked/answered. I've been searching to no avail!
> 
> I'm new to this Hotfix software. I've got my design all finished and ready to go, but when I click on "sort hotfix" under the Hotflix tab, I get 14 palettes instead of the 4 I need... what I'm trying to figure out is how to condense the palettes so all my ss6 clears are in one, all my ss10 reds are in one, etc.
> 
> Does this make sense? I hope so!


 


If you put the same size/color stones in sequence the next time you open "sort hotfix" they will be grouped


----------



## cbauer50

Just got an email from HotFix about a a new version coming out soon. (v.11.30 - free for all users of any version of 11.xx). Also some new fills, textures, fonts - but WOW! Those are not free and are quite expensive if you ask me. The "Spectaular Fill" is $199 - promo price $149! You got to be kidding! Font packs are $499 - but there are 3 (30 fonts) and promo price is $199. You can get everything for a Super Promo Price for just $349! OUCH!

Don't think I will be buying any of those. 

Anxious to see what the update does - says "Version 11.30 adds more features, improvements and also error fixes"

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

I got that too. Yes, I think those prices are outrageous. I wonder why they didn't inform us what's included in the update.
I think I will purchase the one fill. I've been wanting to use that for a while. I don't like any of those fonts, and we already have all of those, they just aren't digitized. Who cares. It's so easy to convert your own fonts to stones, why spend all that money? Most of those I will never use anyway.

I'll never use any of those fills in that 100 fill pack either. So, I guess I'm gonna just get the one


----------



## brndagayle

I contacted them to ask what changes had been made in the program. They will not release that until the update is released. Too bad, because I'm not investing any more money in their software until I find out if some of the things I have already contacted them about are included in the new release. If not, oh well -- I'll do without and not give them any more money


----------



## jasmynn

brndagayle said:


> I contacted them to ask what changes had been made in the program. They will not release that until the update is released. Too bad, because I'm not investing any more money in their software until I find out if some of the things I have already contacted them about are included in the new release. If not, oh well -- I'll do without and not give them any more money


The update is free, but those other fills, and fonts aren't.
Also, did they say when it would be released? They shouldn't have even bothered telling us if they weren't going to release what they were updating. Also, those fonts are the same fonts that have been available on their website.

EDIT: Oh, ok you contacting them about some issues, and you want to make sure they are in the update right?


----------



## brndagayle

They did not say when the new version would be released. They may be waiting to see how many purchase the the fill and textures, etc.


----------



## cbauer50

I don't understand why it should be such a big secret as to what the update includes! Geez!


----------



## brndagayle

I agree with you Carol!!


----------



## jasmynn

I just realized that that fill they're selling for $200 ($150) pre order is the same as the Variable density fill, you can do the exact same thing with just a couple more steps. Buying the fill may save about 2 minutes max. Obviously I've changed my mind about ordering that. I thought it would do several outlines, but it's random and based on density. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## brndagayle

Thanks for that head up Jasmyn


----------



## jasmynn

Thought I'd do this to show you that it can be done with the variable, it took about 2 minutes. Very simple and quick. I even added a border for fun. Simple circle and ariel black text.


----------



## dan-ann

I just downloaded the upgrade but have no idea what is in it. 

and after reading the last couple of posts looks like I wasted $149 buying the one fill . I did not know about the variable.

I would really like to see the people with this software and know what they are doing start a group. so the rest of use could learn the software. The directions sure don't do much for me


----------



## brndagayle

I don't think you wasted your money. The new spectacular fill is very nice and works great. I ended up taking advantage of the specials and got the super promo special. If you think about what goes into programming all these features, it was worth the money -- ask anyone who does any programming work. Oh and for the 100 extra textures that were offered? I can definitely see myself using a lot of those. I think they are very nice.

What kind of group did you have in mind -- like a Yahoo group?


----------



## jasmynn

dan-ann, there's another thread here where I posted some videos, if you haven't seen them already. Those are more for beginners anyway or people wanting to know how the software works


----------



## jasmynn

I've just downloaded the updated version also.
Here is what's included in the update (for hotfix)
*New Features, Vector Module*



 New objects resize function from the ribbon bar.
 Send vector artwork (or blocks) directly to cutters!.
 Export vector artwork (or blocks) to HPGL (PLT) files.
 Import vector artwork from HPGL (PLT) files.
 Export vector artwork (or blocks) to DXF files.
 Import vector artwork from DXF files.
*New Features, Hotfix module*



 New fill style for hotfix areas: "Spectacular Fill".
 *Improvement, Hotfix Module*



 Improvement on the hotfix palettes management.
 Preview hotfix designs with the outline and cutting margin.
 Improvement to edit blocks properties of hotfix objects.
 Improved hotfix handling when importing YNG files.
 New function to save the default background color.
 *Fixed Errors, Hotfix*



 Error Correction in the satellite view (cropped images).
 Problem solved when printing a hotfix design in large size pages (more than A4 sheet).
 Access Violation error on the separation of areas with borders.
 Several corrections in the digitizing method using variable density.


----------



## katruax

dan-ann said:


> I would really like to see the people with this software and know what they are doing start a group. so the rest of use could learn the software. The directions sure don't do much for me


 Here are two example starter videos I did….

Hotfix Era - Creating a Cheer Megaphone - YouTube


HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube



Kevin


----------



## dan-ann

yes a Yahoo group would be great.-That way if some one with the software had a question it would be easier to get help. Some times I miss things here because they topics get so long it is hard to find things


----------



## twear

Is there anyone out creating designs for cams machines say like a digitizer does for embroidery?
Thanks


----------



## jasmynn

can you import eps or coreldraw files into your software for your cams?
What software are you using?


----------



## superfly1607

SierraSupport said:


> Randy, check answers in blue.


Hello. I just receiced my Hot Fix Era, have 11.3 installed on an i7, with 8GB RAM, nVidia GEFORCE 310M graphics card laptop. Traininer has offered several settings to change, but nothing works. It hangs on boot, it hangs after a couple of processes. Very frustrated.


----------



## dancebling

OH-oh. 
I have been reading and reviewing this software for possible purchase and although it appears to be FANTASTIC software when/if it doesn't freeze, *for me* there appears to be some major areas for concern which may"kill the sell".

1. SUPPORT *SUPPORT * SUPPORT issues
2. (Sierra) Videos with no audio, and video output quality is not that great.
3. Software FREEZING
4. TTF issues? (resolved??)
5. Ability to easily send files to a cutter without numerous steps. (I believe Kevin pointed out that the software was made for output to rhinestone machines. But with so many users cutting templates off cutters, shouldn't the software adapt better. But i believe I read that the 4Q2012/1Q2013 update or upgrade allows purchase of a separate driver for your cutter at an increased cost.)
6. Is it me or do others feel the company is "milking the cow" by charging for functionality which should realistically be inherent to the base software? If the software is made for rhinestone machines only - should rhinestone template designers even consider the purchase?
7. Why are details of an upgrade a secret to the customer base??

Just to be clear I do not work for any other company nor am I trying to . As a potential customer just recently researching Hot Fix Era - I am just pointing out concerns/questions I have. I have used their demo embroidery software which I found to be decent.

I agree that the company should have some sort of user forum or group (it would indicate that they want customers to succeed with their software) or at least subsidize one.

If it weren't for Jasmynn and Kevin's input I would have made a " no buy" decision already. Sierra would be wise (as other manufactueres have done) to utilize their talent and supplement them accordingly. I am positive sales would skyrocket.

Edit: Any input/clarification is requested and appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## katruax

dancebling said:


> OH-oh.
> I have been reading and reviewing this software for possible purchase and although it appears to be FANTASTIC software when/if it doesn't freeze, *for me* there appears to be some major areas for concern which may"kill the sell".
> 
> 1. SUPPORT *SUPPORT * SUPPORT issues
> 2. (Sierra) Videos with no audio, and video output quality is not that great.
> 3. Software FREEZING
> 4. TTF issues? (resolved??)
> 5. Ability to easily send files to a cutter without numerous steps. (I believe Kevin pointed out that the software was made for output to rhinestone machines. But with so many users cutting templates off cutters, shouldn't the software adapt better. But i believe I read that the 4Q2012/1Q2013 update or upgrade allows purchase of a separate driver for your cutter at an increased cost.)
> 6. Is it me or do others feel the company is "milking the cow" by charging for functionality which should realistically be inherent to the base software? If the software is made for rhinestone machines only - should rhinestone template designers even consider the purchase?
> 7. Why are details of an upgrade a secret to the customer base??
> 
> Just to be clear I do not work for any other company nor am I trying to . As a potential customer just recently researching Hot Fix Era - I am just pointing out concerns/questions I have. I have used their demo embroidery software which I found to be decent.
> 
> I agree that the company should have some sort of user forum or group (it would indicate that they want customers to succeed with their software) or at least subsidize one.
> 
> If it weren't for Jasmynn and Kevin's input I would have made a " no buy" decision already. Sierra would be wise (as other manufactueres have done) to utilize their talent and supplement them accordingly. I am positive sales would skyrocket.
> 
> Edit: Any input/clarification is requested and appreciated. Thanks.


I have obtained a good deal of my knowledge regarding rhinestones from this forum's members... If not for this forum's members input and shared knowledge I wouldn't be where I am at with rhinestones today I would be still "figuring it out"... 

With that said I can share what I know from first had knowledge with the software...When we look at responses I think it's wise to consider the source of those comments...

Your points are valid... SUPPORT SUPPORT SUPPORT and when it comes to rhinestone software really almost any rhinestone software... Support is flimsy as a whole... It's not just Hot Fix... 

I am a Hot Fix advocate to a point... It certainly has some good rhinestone fill capability and that is generally the first desire of most rhinestone designers... So if you have existing artwork you want to fill with rhinestones it's great for that to a point...

Now there are many things that are not so great... Chief among them is cutter output....

For me buying the cutting module is not an issue... Total cost should be a factor though... If a software costs $800 for example then we have to consider other products in that price range as well...

The videos with no audio is a bummer... Trust me I've talked with them at length about that... At one point I was actually going to produce videos for them but they decided to go in another direction... I do have a few that I posted if you haven't seen them?

Ideally there would be several videos that took us step by step thru an entire logo start to finish... Actually many logos would be nice... But they are based in Argentina so there is a language barrier there... 

As I understand it there are only a few drivers available for a cutter and that is for a Roland GX-24 and a few Ioline Machines... So if you don't have an Ioline or Roland GX-24 you have to go with the standard PLT file output option...

Now technically the software is supposed to be able to "print" to any HPGL cutter via a PLT file... No one I know has ever been able to get an HPGL compatible cutter to hook up to the software... I know that doesn't help much...

I can tell you I've had direct contact with the developers and tried to explain the issue with creating cutter files and I just don't think they understand our need....

As I understand it the default configuration for $499.00 is the core software and PLT file output...

Your cutter can cut this file but you would never want to send this file to your cutter as it will take FOREVER to cut... They do offer a WMF/EMF output option which you can import into most any software and cut and this file will work great for your cutter... Can you trade the PLT for the EMF output?... I never got an answer to that question...

To me the biggest thing it lacks is it's vector drawing tools... Compared to those in CorelDRAW they are really very much like the tools a cave man would use compared to those in CorelDRAW...

So like most rhinestone software it's great at some things... Just OK at others and lousy with others still... 

You just have to decide what's most important...

There are some US Dealers so I'm sure you can get some level of support... They also have a training package you can purchase which I believe you get 4 hrs of one on one training but it's $299.00 as I recall... Almost as much as the software itself... 

I think those with Hot Fix and those thinking about it should contact the company directly with your thoughts... I'm just one guy saying hey change this for us please... If we all get on the bandwagon I'm sure they would hear the masses a little better...


If you have more specific questions I'm sure there are plenty of people to help myself included...

Kevin


----------



## dancebling

Hi Kevin - thank you for your reply. You basically confirmed my thoughts, fears, apprehensions. It is unfortunate for Sierra that they did not utilize your talents, knowledge and offer to do videos for their software. I'm not sure what route they decided to take, but it doesn't seem to be "very visible or hands on" I can easily imagine what their increase sales would be if they offered better training and support. Support is the next biggest concern for customers (after product functionality). I know many would pay a little more for a product, if they knew the company offered great customer support.
The "audioless" videos have little value, especialy considering the video is very poor. Combine bad video with no audio and you have have a "no value add" situation. 
Yes I did see your videos and they were very helpful, thank you. 
I believe I saw somewhere that Sierra is having a special on a package with support. 
If Sierra wants Hot Fix Era to be a reckoning force in this fast booming "rhinestone" market , their customer support needs some tweaking. The "voice of the customer" is very powerful
Until I get a better comfy feeling from Hot Fix Era, I am considering upgrading my Corel draw and using it for to make rhinestone designs, along with looking into other rhinestone design packages


----------



## jasmynn

Although I absolutely love hotfix era compared to every other software package I've tried, I hate the freezing. It can get frustrating. Is it worth it. I would have to say yes. And they absolutely should use Kevin's videos. They are very informative. The videos they've done themselves totally suck. They're worthless in my opinion.

Oh, by the way. About the support. If you purchase from Mesa Distributing they give you an hour of free training. It's very helpful. Totally worth it. Make sure you ask for Bernadette for your trainer. I would have been lost without her. I guess Sierra has some kind of deal with Mesa, offering their customers free training. If you do this, call them directly in the Ft. Worth facility, not the 800 number. I only say that because I've only dealt with the reps in Texas. I don't know about the way they operate in California and don't want to give you incorrect information.
Just tell them Jasmynn from Oraia Sports sent you and ask for either Mike (sales rep) or Terry (Terry is the owner).
If you have an issue with getting the hour of free training, let me know.


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> And they absolutely should use Kevin's videos. They are very informative. The videos they've done themselves totally suck. They're worthless in my opinion..


Can someone post the URL's to Kevin's videos again on Hot Fix? I want to watch them again.

And I agree about Sierra needs to put out more training videos.


----------



## katruax

My Fledgling YouTube Channel... 

TheHotFixTutor - YouTube

Most of the videos are hidden because when I was working with Sierra they hadn't yet approved them..

Hotfix Era - Creating a Cheer Megaphone - YouTube

HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube


Here's another video that I think is worth watching too...

This was a video that I did for Sierra to try explain step one... We design then export and we have an issue on export that the software really should be changed for...

http://youtu.be/M-uH3kiJZ3w

I'm a very technical person... I think sometime these companies who develop software don't actually fully understand what we as designers really want and need for our day to work....





Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

cbauer50 said:


> I purchased directly from Hot Fix (Australia).
> Carol


,
Hi Carol
can you please supply the link? I am from Australia too. Did a google search but couldn't find it


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> ,
> Hi Carol
> can you please supply the link? I am from Australia too. Did a google search but couldn't find it


I think maybe she meant Argentina?... I didn't know there was an HotFix Australia?...

Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

katruax said:


> I think maybe she meant Argentina?... I didn't know there was an HotFix Australia?...
> 
> Kevin



That's what I thought 

Kevin, I am deciding between Sierra and Easy Stone. Do you have a trial for Easy Stone. PM. me if you like


----------



## jasmynn

Hey Kevin,
I see what you mean about the circles, but to answer your question about the bead bar. You can create your own custom bead bar by dragging the stones you don't want to the right side. Or on the bottom there's a brush, which clears the whole bead bar. Once you get rid of all of the stones you don't want in your bead bar. Drag the stones you do want from the right side over into your bead bar on the left. You can organize them by number if you want. I only use ss6 and ss10, so I have all the colors in only 6 and 10 in my bead bar. The colors I used more frequently are at the top. Once you get the bead bar how you want it, click save. It will tell you to name the bar. Name that customized bead bar and then you can choose to make it your default bead bar, so that each time you open hotfix, that bead bar comes up. You can also save more than one bead bar. To open another bead bar that you've saved, go to the folder (open bead bar).


----------



## katruax

jasmynn said:


> Hey Kevin,
> I see what you mean about the circles, but to answer your question about the bead bar. You can create your own custom bead bar by dragging the stones you don't want to the right side. Or on the bottom there's a brush, which clears the whole bead bar. Once you get rid of all of the stones you don't want in your bead bar. Drag the stones you do want from the right side over into your bead bar on the left. You can organize them by number if you want. I only use ss6 and ss10, so I have all the colors in only 6 and 10 in my bead bar. The colors I used more frequently are at the top. Once you get the bead bar how you want it, click save. It will tell you to name the bar. Name that customized bead bar and then you can choose to make it your default bead bar, so that each time you open hotfix, that bead bar comes up. You can also save more than one bead bar. To open another bead bar that you've saved, go to the folder (open bead bar).


Yes I know you can create your own bead bar... I just seems dumb to me the default bead bar they give us with just a bunch of random stuff that we have to create our own...

It would seem to make sense to me to at least have a bead bar ready for us with the most common stone sizes we can download and install and be set to go...

It's just one less step the novice user would have to do to get started...

It's easy enough to create a bead bar... Just seems like an unnecessary step...


Kevin


----------



## jasmynn

Yes,
That makes sense. Obviously the people who made this software has never designed rhinestone transfers. I know there's a section on their website where users can make suggestions for software improvements, which I've contributed to, but obviously they don't READ THEM!!


----------



## cbauer50

katruax said:


> I think maybe she meant Argentina?... I didn't know there was an HotFix Australia?...
> 
> Kevin


Kevin is right - it was Argentina - not Australia. Don't know why I said Australia! LOL

Carol


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> You can organize them by number if you want. I only use ss6 and ss10, so I have all the colors in only 6 and 10 in my bead bar. The colors I used more frequently are at the top. Once you get the bead bar how you want it, click save. It will tell you to name the bar. Name that customized bead bar and then you can choose to make it your default bead bar, so that each time you open hotfix, that bead bar comes up. You can also save more than one bead bar. To open another bead bar that you've saved, go to the folder (open bead bar).


Jasmynn - how do you organize them so the colors you use more often are at the top? I can't seem to make them stay in the order I want them. I saved my bead bar and made it the default, but it doesn't stay that way.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn

After you've arranged them the way you want them, click accept.
Then click save. Name the bead bar.
Then click default. See if that works.


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> After you've arranged them the way you want them, click accept.
> Then click save. Name the bead bar.
> Then click default. See if that works.


I still can't get it to work. They keep going back to arranging them alphabetically by color name.

carol


----------



## cbauer50

okay - I see now - they are arranged the way I organized them on the side bar that shows the rhinestones, but truthfully, I never use that. I use the one on the top to select the rhinestones.

Carol


----------



## cbauer50

Another question - is there a way to get the bead spacing to stay at what I want it at? It keeps reverting to 14 but I want something else. 

Carol


----------



## katruax

cbauer50 said:


> Another question - is there a way to get the bead spacing to stay at what I want it at? It keeps reverting to 14 but I want something else.
> 
> Carol


Strictly speaking from a programming perspective there are lots of goofy things in Hot Fix...

Chief among them is the fact that the last used bead color changes and yes on the side bead bar we can arrange it there and you would think it would take the order for the top bead bar from the side bead bar and it doesn't... 

The way the top bead bar and setting should work IMHO is whatever settings we last used should be the default but that is not the way it works...

Here are some videos to Sierra on the Bead Pick Window....

Bead Pick Window - YouTube

Problem with Bead Bar - YouTube

Now Carol... To get bead spacing to stay... You can do it... But you are not going to believe the crazy round about way to get that setting to save... It's a little silly....

So this was how I approached the question...
*"Is there a way to set a "default" stone size and spacing parameters in HotFix?... Right now every time I convert to HotFix it adds a pink 4ss stone with 15 spacing… When I typically use 10ss stone with 11 spacing… Is there a way to set that as my default?..."*


The answer.... 



Open the Bead Bar for editing.

At the first position in the bead bar , have the most typical stone you use.


To the right of the sweeper button there's a legend that says "Set as Default". 



Click on it. 



Confirm the window that appears next.




Now click on ACCEPT to close the window. 

NOTE: When you use the convert to HotFix tool, the 10ss stone you selected as first will be used by default.

So the first stone on the bead bar to the right will be the default stone used for all new HotFix at the top bead bar...


*Now, let's make the 11 mm spacing the default value.*





Open a NEW BLANK document. 



Click on the HOTFIX tab. 



Click on AREA WITH HOTFIX, and then on AREA WITH RADIAL HOTFIX. 



On the BODY tab, insert the new spacing and press enter to confirm it. 



Now make a simple area (4 references), and press OK to close it and generate the stones. 



You should get the 10ss stones with a separation of 11mm as you have just configured.


NOW…SAVE to a DSG file. 



The name does not matter. What matters is that, when you save the design the parameters are saved also. 



So the next HotFix conversion you make with this area type, you should get the 10ss stone and spacing chosen. (this works only if you modify the parameters before making the first node and then save them).



You would have to do this same process for every HotFix Type... Fills and Outlines!!!

So yes you can set certain parameters as defaults... But having to do it in such a round about way is just silliness!!!


Kevin


----------



## jasmynn

Yes,
I figured that out too, It was REALLY getting on my nerves. It's kind of like in Corel when setting default line thickness. You have to change the settings when you first create a new file with nothing selected or open first., it will then save it as default.

Another change I recommended to them is to be able to group certain stones that you want grouped, not just fills or outlines. But an entire area that's not grouped. It allows you to group vector pieces, but not stones. That doesn't make any sense. Also, we need to be able to ungroup an area or fill and select a line or a small area of stones. This would also save alot of time. 
IMHO, the upgrade was only to make money. It seems like they added more features that we must pay for, but didn't address any of our main concerns.


----------



## cbauer50

Thanks, Kevin!

Carol


----------



## cbauer50

I found this HotFix video on youtube - it may or may not help some of the new users

Sierra HotFix Rhinestone Demo - YouTube

On a side note, I have EasyStone (1.4) that I purchased a few months ago and watched all of Kevin's videos when I first got it. So much to learn. Have been watching them again and am learning so much more. I have such a hard time getting answers from Kevin though - anyone else have trouble? I want to update to v.1.9 and was interested in his Easy Prep Macro but can't get any answers. I know it's been busy with the holidays, but this isn't the first time. Just wondering.

Kevin - if you are reading - I've emailed you and left a message on your voicemail.

Carol


----------



## katruax

Hello Carol,

As explained on the website our offices are closed 12-24 - 01-01 for the Holidays.... 

We'll be back in action officially tomorrow... 01-02


----------



## cbauer50

katruax said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> As explained on the website our offices are closed 12-24 - 01-01 for the Holidays....
> 
> We'll be back in action officially tomorrow... 01-02


Guess I missed that, Kevin. I did see that you posted a few messages in the past 5 days, so thought you were still around to answer emails.

Hopefully I can hear from you tomorrow about v.1.9 and the Easy Prep macro - I couldn't find any price info for the Easy Prep macro on your website.

Carol


----------



## BlingOutLoud

Hotfix Era Software... customer service disappeared!

I submitted for a demo right before Christmas and got a near immediate reply. We communicated and agreed to wait til January to start my demo since it's for 7 days and I didn't think I"d pay any real attention to evaluating it during the break.

Jan 2, another fast reply and got set up with my demo download. Got it installed, it looked like it all went right, but, no, "subscription errror, blah blah blah." 

I wrote back requesting help... no reply. The next day... no reply. Then I went back and submitted for a new demo hoping that might net me a reply. Nope, didnt' work.

So what the heck?!?! Now my demo has expired, I have had no opportunity to evaluate it and I"m not buying software that expensive without seeing it first.

My post is to say to those wanting to try it, beware that customer service disappears!


----------



## brndagayle

Once you are able to get in touch with them, they will probably just extend your review period -- they want your business so they are good about working with you on the demo mode.

----------------------------------


BlingOutLoud said:


> Hotfix Era Software... customer service disappeared!
> 
> I submitted for a demo right before Christmas and got a near immediate reply. We communicated and agreed to wait til January to start my demo since it's for 7 days and I didn't think I"d pay any real attention to evaluating it during the break.
> 
> Jan 2, another fast reply and got set up with my demo download. Got it installed, it looked like it all went right, but, no, "subscription errror, blah blah blah."
> 
> I wrote back requesting help... no reply. The next day... no reply. Then I went back and submitted for a new demo hoping that might net me a reply. Nope, didnt' work.
> 
> So what the heck?!?! Now my demo has expired, I have had no opportunity to evaluate it and I"m not buying software that expensive without seeing it first.
> 
> My post is to say to those wanting to try it, beware that customer service disappears!


----------



## cdsl13

jasmynn said:


> The only con with this sofware is that you can only save your files in two formats, Sierra format and the decor machine format. So, sending pics to your customers is out. I have a get around by using the prt scrn option and taking it into photoshop. Besides that issue that's the only con I can think of.


I am extremely interested in the Sierra Hotfix software, however the export options are my biggest concern because I make most of my product images digitally. It seems like it would be a little bit of a pain to take screen shots of every design and then take the background out to import onto a shirt. Is this still the only way to export an image of the rhinestone design? Is this the best way that you have found? Thank you!!


----------



## katruax

cdsl13 said:


> I am extremely interested in the Sierra Hotfix software, however the export options are my biggest concern because I make most of my product images digitally. It seems like it would be a little bit of a pain to take screen shots of every design and then take the background out to import onto a shirt. Is this still the only way to export an image of the rhinestone design? Is this the best way that you have found? Thank you!!


In the latest version they have added the option of exporting a JPG image... 

That said I don't think you can export a transparent PNG file to overlay onto a shirt for a mockup....

Have you tried the demonstration software to see if it's to your liking?...

If not you can request a demo here...

Request a Demo


Kevin


----------



## cdsl13

katruax said:


> Have you tried the demonstration software to see if it's to your liking?...
> 
> If not you can request a demo here...
> 
> Request a Demo


Unfortunately, I have requested a demo from them twice with no response of any kind. I believe a few posts up, someone else was complaining about the same thing, which is a shame. Do you know if any of the other rhinestone software programs work with TrueType fonts in a similar manner as HotFix?


----------



## katruax

cdsl13 said:


> Unfortunately, I have requested a demo from them twice with no response of any kind. I believe a few posts up, someone else was complaining about the same thing, which is a shame. Do you know if any of the other rhinestone software programs work with TrueType fonts in a similar manner as HotFix?


I can tell you from experience that there is nothing "Magical" about the way HotFix works with True Type fonts...

Most all rhinestone programs work in a similar way...

I think your best bet is to try out some demo software and see for yourself how it works... I think once you do get your demo of HotFix you will discover it's really not all that magical...

While you are waiting for your HotFix demo you could try the Oobling Demo?... Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.

You could look at WinPC Sign that is always a popular choice and then compare the results with opther programs with your results in HotFix....

I can't stress enough to try these programs out for yourself... You will save yourself lots of money...

There are lots of slick demonstrations out there on various software but those demonstrations are done if a perfect scenario basis.... They pick out the best logo or the best font and they do the demonstration and it never fails the logo and font you pick and follow the same demonstration will likely give you drastically different results... 

So try the demonstration software and if they don't have a trial... Have them do a live demo on something you give them... Then you will know if a software is right for you...

If you look at the attached font... I did this in CorelDRAW... You can get an old copy of CorelDRAW for next to nothing on eBay and if you know what you are doing knock this out quick... It took me about 30 minutes to complete with the weedboxes for my rhinestone alphabet template and I created a True Type font too... HotFix doesn't have the weedbox capability nor can it convert your font into a True Type font like we can do in CorelDRAW without any added plug-in or anything... Just using CorelDRAW itself... 

YouTube is your friend... Anything you probably want to know about when it comes to rhinestones is covered somewhere... I typed in CorelDRAW Rhinestone Fonts and found all kids of information on creating rhinestone fonts and working with rhinestone fonts in CorelDRAW... Even a few I hadn't seen before so I am going to go check those out now myself...

Kevin


----------



## jasmynn

Hey Kevin,
When did they get the option to export as .jpg? I don't have that option. I purchased the option to save as a dxf vector for selling rhinestone templates, but have never see a .jpg option.


----------



## cbauer50

I don't find any option to export as .jpg either. 

Carol


----------



## katruax

You can save in either jpg or bmp format from the simulation view window and this is new in the latest version... but there is no file/export option... I should of not used the word export....

Kevin


----------



## jasmynn

Thanks Kevin,
I had no idea they added this feature.


----------



## jwcollect

Hi,

I'm a screen printer/Embroiderer and I want to get into cutting my own rhinestone templates but I'm confused by all the different threads on different software. I'm struggling between Winpcsign pro 2012, OOBling and Hotfix Era. Winpcsign Pro 2012 is very popular and seems to have decent support. I think it's popular because it's pretty good and inexpensive. OOBling also seems to be a decent program from Cadlink, a Canadian company. Hotfix Era seems to be good from what everyone is saying but I'm hearing about cutter issues, freezing and support not too good.

Can someone please sum it all up for me and give me some advise, I'm looking for the best all around program. Much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Hi! I have Winpc 2012. Oobling Pro and Corel Draw and depending on what I am doing I use all three for different things. Winpc Pro is a good program for Signwriting and Rhinestoning but their welding options are confusing especially when trying to delete shapes from other shapes. Customization of workflow preferences would be an advantage.
Oobling Pro is great for Rhinestoning as it allows you to adjust outline and fill spacing and types of fills as you are working, sort of an interactive preview. I also love the freehand draw tool that allows you to draw rhinestone paths.
I have the Hotfix Era on trial at the moment. Confusing to learn if you are used to vector programs. It should be easy for you being an embroiderer working with digitized files. It does freeze A LOT! I cannot comment too much on it as I am still playing around with it. One program will not do it all. I tend to design in Corel and then import it into Oobling to rhinestone. I am more familiar in designing in Corel


----------



## jwcollect

Thanks for the input. I guess I need to get a demo myself and check it out. Thanks


----------



## katruax

jwcollect said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a screen printer/Embroiderer and I want to get into cutting my own rhinestone templates but I'm confused by all the different threads on different software. I'm struggling between Winpcsign pro 2012, OOBling and Hotfix Era. Winpcsign Pro 2012 is very popular and seems to have decent support. I think it's popular because it's pretty good and inexpensive. OOBling also seems to be a decent program from Cadlink, a Canadian company. Hotfix Era seems to be good from what everyone is saying but I'm hearing about cutter issues, freezing and support not too good.
> 
> Can someone please sum it all up for me and give me some advise, I'm looking for the best all around program. Much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


As you mentioned this is all hotly debated... But I can give you my perspective as I own WinPC Sign and HotFix Era... I also own a CadLink Product called KNK Studio that came with my cutter which has many many features of Oobling less the rhinestone specific functions in OObling... 

That said I do 80% of my work in CorelDRAW... Why CorelDRAW?... Well it's what I know the most about for one and like you I'm a screen printer and embroider first... 

So I use CorelDRAW for all my screen print artwork and I have the Drawings software that works with CorelDRAW from embroidery so it only seems natural use CorelDRAW for Rhinestones...

All these programs have demonstration versions so I would first recommend you try them out... Don't take my word for it... I think the cream always rises to the top.... If you you know what to look for....

WinPC Sign... For me it's the most basic of basic program when it comes to rhinestones... I have it and never use it and never would for rhinestone design because to me it's too "basic".... The rhinestone specific features are limited... But because of what I would consider a limited feature set it's probably the easiest of the 3 to learn... But for me I quickly grew frustrated because it wouldn't do some of things I would hope it would....

OObling... It has more rhinestone features... But there is little support/training for the software if I'm being honest...

Really there is little support/training for WinPC Sign on rhinestones as well... If you go to the developers website and look at the rhinestone specific video demonstrations it's pretty limited... .But then again there are only a handful of functions.... For me what I would like to see is step by step from beginning to end a handful of logos being created with the tools that do exist in WinPC Sign... Even on YouTube there is some limited in but not any real step by steps that I think would be really helpful...

So that brings us to HotFix.... I love it... I hate it... But then I love it... 

HotFix and OObling are nearly twice the cost of WinPC Sign so certainly that is a consideration.... 

Just like the other two there is VERY LIMITED support/training for the software... That said... the 20% of design I don't do in CorelDRAW... I do in HotFix... It does have 3 - 4 rhinestone fills that are pretty good... Actually REALLY GOOD.... Now it's drawing tools to create vector artwork... NOT SO GOOD... I guess it's not that they are not good or don't work... It's just the design tools in CorelDRAW are SO MUCH BETTER... So I use CorelDRAW for all vector artwork creation and editing... And am only in HotFix for a second when I need a rhinestone fill...

I can tell you this... I would not want to use HotFix as my only design software... The workflow required if you are cutting templates with a vinyl cutter is a little crazy if you ask me... Unless you own one of the few vinyl cutters it can send a design directly too... But it's fill capabilities are pretty fantastic compared to the other rhinestone software I've tried... But there is just so much more to rhinestone design then the ability to fill a design... And it's not magical... Any "odd" shape... It's still not going to fill great....


I did this interesting little trial... Simple heart shape... HotFix result on the left... 2 seconds... Just click radial fill and bam you are done... Did not move a single stone...

Now on the right... CorelDRAW... 60 seconds... So I spent more time... But honestly it's a better more precise result.... But I did spend the extra time to get that better more precise result and had to move about 8 stones... There are two more stones in the CorelDRAW version than the HotFix version...

So it's really a personal choice.... What I like about CorelDRAW the most is there are so many videos on how to use CorelDRAW on YouTube it's crazy.... If I want to learn how to use one of the vector drawing/editing tools for OObling/HotFix/WinPCSign I'm much more limited in my options if any exist compared to what is available for CorelDRAW... OObling and HotFix there is pretty limited information available....

If you search CorelDRAW Rhinestones on YouTube though you'll find all kinds of info from many different companies... 

Good luck on your journey... If you have more specific questions on any of these programs I'm sure someone here can help....

Kevin


----------



## jwcollect

Thanks a lot. I'm a photoshop guy and I use Designshop with my Melco Amaya XT, haven't use Corel much. I have a GX-24 and a Graphtec FC-8000. I use CutStudio and i-Design-R to cut.

I hear what you're saying, I'll have to get a couple of demo's and see how it goes. 

Thanks


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Can someone tell me what the "extended plan" worth $199 entails? Thanks


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> Can someone tell me what the "extended plan" worth $199 entails? Thanks


I can't say for sure... I was told it allows you to ask trouble shooting questions for an "extended" period of time?...

I can save you a $100?....

I bought my copy from ColDesi for $499.00...

If you go to the Sierra Store Directly...

Design ERA - Online Purchase

Then at the very bottom choose the Core Hot Fix for $299 and then whatever add-on you want.... I would suggest the DXF/WMF option... 

Bottom row middle option...

Then check out... It's only $399.00

Now this option doesn't specifically list the Extended Support option perhaps the reason for the $100 savings?...


Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

what is the DXF/WMF option?


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> what is the DXF/WMF option?


I have to let the GEEK/DEVELOPER in me out to explain...

The default setup for Hot Fix for Stencil Making is PLT export...

Each circle in the PLT file for 10ss stones has 42 NODES PER CIRCLE!!! YIKES!!!

The DXF/WMF option to export only has 4 nodes per circle if I remember correctly....

This will be HUGE when you go to cut your files...

A circle with 42 nodes will cut MUCH SLOWER than a circle with 4 nodes...

So if you don't want to cut slow... Or you don't want to process your exported design in another software before cutting... If you decide to purchase the DXF/WMF option is a better one...

Technically because you have WinPC Sign assuming you have the 2012 version you can use the convert circles to stones option to swap out the circles with 42 nodes per stone to WinPC stones with the proper number of nodes per stone... 

Same with your OOBling... Rhinestone Replace feature...

But really the DXF/WMF is really the option to go with....

Kevin


----------



## RockRebel

I just purchased Hotfix Era for my CAMS machine. When I try to send the design to my CAMS machine, Hotfix Era freezes up. Has anyone had this problem and do you have a solution to it? Thank you for any help!!


----------



## rhinestonetransf

What model cams and what kind of computer are you using?


----------



## RockRebel

I have an older model CAMS 1V-6P and a PC running on Vista.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

A few things to help stop the crash.

Turn off Auto save.

The program runs better on an AMD processor than an Intel.

Graphics card matters and helps stop the crash.


----------



## jasmynn

If you turn off autosave and it freezes, if you haven't saved it, won't you lose your work if you have to force close?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fedoraoriginali

katruax said:


> I can't say for sure... I was told it allows you to ask trouble shooting questions for an "extended" period of time?...
> 
> I can save you a $100?....
> 
> I bought my copy from ColDesi for $499.00...
> 
> If you go to the Sierra Store Directly...
> 
> Design ERA - Online Purchase
> 
> Then at the very bottom choose the Core Hot Fix for $299 and then whatever add-on you want.... I would suggest the DXF/WMF option...
> 
> Bottom row middle option...
> 
> Then check out... It's only $399.00
> 
> Now this option doesn't specifically list the Extended Support option perhaps the reason for the $100 savings?...
> 
> 
> Kevin


I bought the DXF/WMF option to get my perfect circles but unfortunately this option does not allow you to set a cutting margin like the HPGL version that exports to a .plt file. To Kevin's credit, nowhere on the site does it tell you this. I contacted Sierra with this query so lets see what they suggest hey?


----------



## RockRebel

Hi Scott, The problem ended up to be that GemMaster had taken over the port so that Hotfix Era couldn't communicate to the CAMS machine. I had to uninstall GemMaster. I also figured out that the flow control needed to be set to Xon x Yoff, not to Hardware like the instructions say. It is working great now. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> I bought the DXF/WMF option to get my perfect circles but unfortunately this option does not allow you to set a cutting margin like the HPGL version that exports to a .plt file. To Kevin's credit, nowhere on the site does it tell you this. I contacted Sierra with this query so lets see what they suggest hey?


Yes this is a bummer because you have 3mm which is ss12 in HotFix and then 3.8mm which is ss16 3mm is too small for templates and 3.8mm is to big....

Then on the flip side... You wouldn't want to cut using a PLT file anyhow because of how many nodes per circle takes forever to cut....

So really it's doesn't matter the issue is the same...

Just use ss10 2.8mm in Hot Fix... 12 for the bead spacing...

Then import into CorelDRAW and change circle size to what you really need 3.3mm-3.5mm and the spacing will be perfect for your template...

You would really need to do this either way using PLT which would give you proper circle size but many nodes per circle so you would want to swap those out anyhow... Or DXF/WMF which give you smaller circle size but you can change that easy enough in CorelDRAW....

Kevin


----------



## piabows27

I have been looking into getting this software for my new cams, not sure if it will be worth it. Anyone willing to give their opinion?


----------



## fedoraoriginali

fedoraoriginali said:


> I bought the DXF/WMF option to get my perfect circles but unfortunately this option does not allow you to set a cutting margin like the HPGL version that exports to a .plt file. To Kevin's credit, nowhere on the site does it tell you this. I contacted Sierra with this query so lets see what they suggest hey?


They replied to my email promptly and offered an exchange. I decided to keep my version as I had to change to perfect circles anyway. One day they will offer the DXF with cutting margin I am sure!


----------



## KCB

Thanks to everyone for sharing their views and hints on this software. My copy is on the way and I am feeling ahead of the curve reading all of your great input!


----------



## MarStephenson761

piabows27 said:


> I have been looking into getting this software for my new cams, not sure if it will be worth it. Anyone willing to give their opinion?


 Hi PiaBows, 

No brainer here, just the fills in hotfix era alone are worth switching. There are a few things that gemaster does better, but Hotfix Era does amazing fills and a direct connection to Corel or AI if you use those programs..

check out the videos, there are tons out there.


----------



## katruax

MarStephenson761 said:


> Hi PiaBows,
> 
> A direct connection to Corel or AI if you use those programs..



Don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure the connection to CorelDRAW does not work with X5 or X6?... I think only up to CorelDRAW X4... Which is a bit of bummer but not a deal breaker... 

Mark can you confirm if it's only up to CorelDRAW X4 for direct import?...

Kevin


----------



## piabows27

MarStephenson761 said:


> Hi PiaBows,
> 
> No brainer here, just the fills in hotfix era alone are worth switching. There are a few things that gemaster does better, but Hotfix Era does amazing fills and a direct connection to Corel or AI if you use those programs..
> 
> check out the videos, there are tons out there.


Do you need Corel or AI to work with Hotfix Era? Im not good at any of that stuff!


----------



## katruax

piabows27 said:


> Do you need Corel or AI to work with Hotfix Era? Im not good at any of that stuff!


Depends who you ask I suppose.... Honestly if you are in the T-Shirt business and you don't have CorelDRAW or Illustrator and the skills to use it, it's only costing you money....

You can shingle a house with a basic hammer... But the professionals use air operated nailers because they can make more money doing so...

There is a reason HotFix has the CorelDRAW import option... 

The vector editing capabilities in HotFix are fairly basic... CorelDRAW has many more advanced vector editing features ... And because HotFix applies and fills rhinestones to vector shapes... It's pretty important you have a good understanding of creating and editing vector shapes....

So can you just use a hammer and shingle your house... Yes... You can get by without CorelDRAW... But if you have an air compressor and nailer which doesn't cost that much and you know how to use them... You'll make more money.. In other words CorelDRAW and the skills to use it will only make you more money...

Kevin


----------



## piabows27

katruax said:


> Depends who you ask I suppose.... Honestly if you are in the T-Shirt business and you don't have CorelDRAW or Illustrator and the skills to use it, it's only costing you money....
> 
> You can shingle a house with a basic hammer... But the professionals use air operated nailers because they can make more money doing so...
> 
> There is a reason HotFix has the CorelDRAW import option...
> 
> The vector editing capabilities in HotFix are fairly basic... CorelDRAW has many more advanced vector editing features ... And because HotFix applies and fills rhinestones to vector shapes... It's pretty important you have a good understanding of creating and editing vector shapes....
> 
> So can you just use a hammer and shingle your house... Yes... You can get by without CorelDRAW... But if you have an air compressor and nailer which doesn't cost that much and you know how to use them... You'll make more money.. In other words CorelDRAW and the skills to use it will only make you more money...
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,
Thanks for he response. Im actually not in the T-shirt business. I only make cheer bows! Not sure if it is worth it for me to look into getting CorelDraw or AI...


----------



## katruax

piabows27 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Thanks for he response. Im actually not in the T-shirt business. I only make cheer bows! Not sure if it is worth it for me to look into getting CorelDraw or AI...


You have a Cams and are only making Cheer Bows?... You must make lots and lots and lots of cheer bows?...

To me if you need something to run your Cams then you have to buy something to send a design to the machine... So Hot Fix might be the perfect choice just for that reason alone if the price of HotFix is comparable to other programs that can send a design to the machine...

But if you have software that will send a design to the machine then really all one would need for cheer bows I would think would be CorelDRAW... The designs for a cheer bow would be pretty basic designs that could easily be done in CorelDRAW and CorelDRAW would cost considerably less money...

Kevin


----------



## sjidohair

I have had this software for some time now and It is a really nice Rhinestone software.

The only downfall so far is The freezing of the software after I installed add ons.

I have been very happy with my purchase.


----------



## MarStephenson761

Hi PiaBows,

The answer is no. You don't have to have Corel or Illustrator. I can't use either, at all, and find Hotfix Era to do just fine. It doesn't have all the tools that those graphics-specific program has, but if you're not using them now, the you probably won't miss those extra features. 

We produce templates for demo purposes all the time in the office, and it's been great. 

The thing I find most productive is to find public domain artwork online and just use that. There is a REALLY simple example attached. 






piabows27 said:


> Do you need Corel or AI to work with Hotfix Era? Im not good at any of that stuff!


----------



## jasmynn

Hotfix era works with corel x5 and x6, I have both versions. I never use coreldraw for rhinestones anymore. Only screen printing. If you want to use Sierra, but don't have Illustrator or Corel Draw and need something to vectorize, you can use a program called Vector Magic. Very easy to use and exports in alot of formats. It vectorizes better than Corel Draw, so that's why I never use corel draw with my Hofix Era program


----------



## Lori7arson

I look forward to hopefully hearing from other users.


----------



## piabows27

jasmynn said:


> Hotfix era works with corel x5 and x6, I have both versions. I never use coreldraw for rhinestones anymore. Only screen printing. If you want to use Sierra, but don't have Illustrator or Corel Draw and need something to vectorize, you can use a program called Vector Magic. Very easy to use and exports in alot of formats. It vectorizes better than Corel Draw, so that's why I never use corel draw with my Hofix Era program


Thank you Jasmynn!  Glad to know there is a good vector program to use!


----------



## blingitonkrystle

Hi, Im new to the rhinestone business and I just started using this software. I made a design and now am having a hard time trying to send it to my cams. Everything is hooked up properly and the machine is on. I clicked on "send hotfix to cams" the options screen comes out, I didnt change anything and clicked send.. Then it says processing and takes me to the serial transmission options, the usual com port I use is selected and I send the image. It never begins the transfer and an error box that says timeout appears and I have to close and attempt to start again. What am I missing or doing wrong??


----------



## BML Builder

I don't use the HotFix Era, but have you made sure on your Cams machine you are in the Load section and gone to the Serial section in it? You would need to have the Cams machine in the load mode for the design to be sent to the machine.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

also go to Device manager and make sure that the cams is still on that port. It will tell you the Port number under COM/LPT.

Please let us know the fix.


----------



## blingitonkrystle

Yes the machine is in the load option and everything connects fine. I have emailed Sierra tech support and hopefully Ill get an answer soon.


----------



## BML Builder

Another thing you might try is unplugging your plug to your computer, let it sit for about 30 seconds to a minute and then plug it back in and try to send again. Sometimes that is what I have to do when trying to send a design to the machine from GemMaster. I hope you have good luck real soon!!


----------



## bling it all

PiaBows27

Do you make your bows by hand or is there a machine that you use to make a perfect cheer bow??


----------



## cdsl13

Hello Everyone,

I purchased Hotfix Era a few months ago and while I do think it is great software, I have one issue. I primarily need to make single line font stencils and I cannot seem to find a way to do this quickly or efficiently with Hotfix Era. Currently, I use CorelDraw to convert a TrueType font to a bitmap and do a centerline trace so that Hotfix will follow the path correctly. I always set the bead spacing to either 5 or 6 points, depending on the rhinestone color that I am using. My problem is that the software does not force the spacing throughout the entire design. Instead, it will be spaced properly in some places, but it will space them out much further in other places to make sure that it ends on the end of the line. It takes me so long to go through and re-space all of these stones. So my two questions are: 

1. Is there any setting I can change so that it actually spaces the stones to the spacing I assign?

2. If not, is there a different software out there that is more efficient/quicker at producing single line font stencils?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## katruax

cdsl13 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I purchased Hotfix Era a few months ago and while I do think it is great software, I have one issue. I primarily need to make single line font stencils and I cannot seem to find a way to do this quickly or efficiently with Hotfix Era. Currently, I use CorelDraw to convert a TrueType font to a bitmap and do a centerline trace so that Hotfix will follow the path correctly. I always set the bead spacing to either 5 or 6 points, depending on the rhinestone color that I am using. My problem is that the software does not force the spacing throughout the entire design. Instead, it will be spaced properly in some places, but it will space them out much further in other places to make sure that it ends on the end of the line. It takes me so long to go through and re-space all of these stones. So my two questions are:
> 
> 1. Is there any setting I can change so that it actually spaces the stones to the spacing I assign?
> 
> 2. If not, is there a different software out there that is more efficient/quicker at producing single line font stencils?
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


Can you give an example of what font you are trying to make?... Maybe what height you want the letters to be?


Kevin


----------



## cdsl13

Hi Kevin,

Thank you for the response. The designs are typically 9-10 inches wide. I get the same results regardless of the font I use. I use everything from basic Arial font to fancy script fonts. I am basically just wondering if there is any setting that will force the software to use the spacing that I assign instead of spacing it so that last bead is at the end of the letter, which spaces them out further. If there isn't a setting like this, I was just curious if anyone had any recommendations for a rhinestone software that handled single line fonts better. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## katruax

If you could share an example of your results that a problem I could probably better understand exactly what the problem is...

Attached is a simple example... Letter B Arial 3.5 inches tall...


I get what your asking about a software setting to not put a stone on the end... But I don't think that is actually what you need... But i could better be certain if I could see a real example of the problem....

I will tell you this.... No better combo exists in my opinion than CorelDRAW and HotFix....

I suspect the answer lies with CorelDRAW but would have to see an example of the Hot Fix results to better pin point my idea...

Kevin


----------



## piabows27

I have had hot fix era for about 2 weeks. When I go to send the design to my cams, it keeps saying my stones are out of the design area. 
I put the transfer tape on the top right corner of the silcon pad on the machine and always choose top right corner for the design. 
Anyone have any tips on getting this to work?
So confused..


----------



## piabows27

bling it all said:


> PiaBows27
> 
> Do you make your bows by hand or is there a machine that you use to make a perfect cheer bow??


 They are all made by hand. 
Attached is an example of what I do!


----------



## sjidohair

Very nice work on the bows,


----------



## piabows27

sjidohair said:


> Very nice work on the bows,


 Thank you!


----------



## BML Builder

piabows27 said:


> I have had hot fix era for about 2 weeks. When I go to send the design to my cams, it keeps saying my stones are out of the design area.
> I put the transfer tape on the top right corner of the silcon pad on the machine and always choose top right corner for the design.
> Anyone have any tips on getting this to work?
> So confused..


I don't use hot fix era to send to my cams, but I know in GemMaster when I put the the tape in the top right corner I have to put the design in the top left corner in GemMaster. It sets the design in reverse so you have to put the design in the opposite corner that you want it to put it on the tape. You might try that in hot fix era and see if that works.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

Check you work area size in Sierra and make sure it matches the table size on the cams you have - we make our work area 15.5 x 15.5 for our cams if you have the smaller cams you can do 12x 12 or come in just a little. If you work area is bigger than the table size I don't think it will send the job to the machine.

Scott


----------



## piabows27

rhinestonetransf said:


> Check you work area size in Sierra and make sure it matches the table size on the cams you have - we make our work area 15.5 x 15.5 for our cams if you have the smaller cams you can do 12x 12 or come in just a little. If you work area is bigger than the table size I don't think it will send the job to the machine.
> 
> Scott


I'm having trouble getting my work area set to start at 0,0 like it does with gem master. I keep seeing a red ruler at the top and on the side which I'm assuming is negative numbers


----------



## shayne0307

piabows27 said:


> They are all made by hand.
> Attached is an example of what I do!


 Nice work Pia....


----------



## bgarman

Hi everyone, I must say I have experienced many mixed feelings about purchasing Hotfix Era over the past day or two while reading through this thread.

I did request a demo, but was told that for non-CAM customers, demos were not generally provided as outputting to a plt file would work just fine with corel and a cutter.

So I have one more question...I have an Ioline CrystalPress and CrystalStudio software. I think I read earlier that if you output a plt file from HFE each circle would have something like 40+ nodes. 

Does that mean the $299 core package will output a plt file?

I ask because CrystalStudio can import a plt file and has a function called "use centers". This function uses the center of any objects to place crystals in the design. So if the core package will output plt files with 40+ node circles, that probably won't be a problem.

Anyway, thank you all for keeping this thread going. I hope to be a contributor in the near future as well.

-Cheers


----------



## katruax

Yes for a Crystal Press the PLT file will be fine... If you were cutting templates however a circle with lots of nodes is not optimum...

That said the $299 core package alone does not export a PLT file... You would need the core package and the export to PLT option... If you purchase directly from them it's either $499.00 or $399.00 depending how you order it on their website...

Kevin


----------



## Ora5Velez

I look forward to hopefully hearing from other users.


----------



## MarStephenson761

Good Morning Brian,

I can't speak to how the Crystal Press works with plt files, but I use Hotfix Era for Stones and for Sequins pretty regularly now and do most of our short demonstration videos - if you can use Corel, you will find Hotfix Era to be surprisingly easy.

BUT, there's really not much use for the $299 version - no matter how you slice it you'll end up at $499 almost every time, more with the CAMS rhinestone machine drivers.


----------



## superfly1607

superfly1607 said:


> Hello. I just receiced my Hot Fix Era, have 11.3 installed on an i7, with 8GB RAM, nVidia GEFORCE 310M graphics card laptop. Traininer has offered several settings to change, but nothing works. It hangs on boot, it hangs after a couple of processes. Very frustrated.


Hi. I am not sure if I posted an update to my issues. 

In my case, Hot Fix was not at fault. My hard drive was corrupt and failing slowing. The problem caused many small nuisance issues on my laptop so it was difficult to diagnose. Once the hard drive was replaced, 98% of my Hot Fix issues were resolved.


----------



## rhinestonetransf

bgarman - If they won't even provide a demo that might tell you a little about the company? I would read all the threads and go try a couple of the programs that the forum likes.


----------



## bgarman

rhinestonetransf said:


> bgarman - If they won't even provide a demo that might tell you a little about the company? I would read all the threads and go try a couple of the programs that the forum likes.


Hi Scott - I've had that same concern...That said, I watch some of the videos on youtube (especially focusing the fill capabilities) and I say to myself, "I must have it!"

I have also been communicating with Daniel from Design Era USA and he has been very helpful and generous with information. Unfortunately, he does not decide who can and can not have a demo... 

Out of curiosity, I have only looked seriously at Design Era Hotfix and perhaps curiously at a Corel Macro 'add-on' or two. Is there a particular program you would recommend?

Cheers - Brian


----------



## katruax

bgarman said:


> Hi Scott - I've had that same concern...That said, I watch some of the videos on youtube (especially focusing the fill capabilities) and I say to myself, "I must have it!"
> 
> I have also been communicating with Daniel from Design Era USA and he has been very helpful and generous with information. Unfortunately, he does not decide who can and can not have a demo...
> 
> Out of curiosity, I have only looked seriously at Design Era Hotfix and perhaps curiously at a Corel Macro 'add-on' or two. Is there a particular program you would recommend?
> 
> Cheers - Brian


I have HotFix Era so I can speak from some experience... The Hot Fix Era Fills are nice but only to a point... There is alot more to rhinestone design than fills... In my mind Hot Fix is VERY lacking in the details of rhinestone design... Also it's not well suited for Multi Decoration designs and on and on... 

I do 90% of my designs in CorelDRAW 10% in Hot Fix Era when fills are needed that HotFix handles better than CorelDRAW which isn't really all that often... 

If you look at the attached designs...

I did all of these in 10-15 minutes with CorelDRAW... The two Multi Deco Designs I could not do in HotFix as it's not designed for that kind of work... Each literally took 10 minutes in CorelDRAW

The Fire Dept design... 15 minutes work in CorelDRAW... I wouldn't have a clue how to achieve the same results in HotFix in the same amount of time... And I've used HotFix for a long long time.... 

I can tell you too I was able to get a HotFix Demo no problem without a CAMS... So why they won't provide a demo I don't know...

I would sure want to try a demo before investing $500.00... Without trying the demo yourself you just won't know what you are getting... The demonstration videos for HotFix are so very limited and basic...

Kevin


----------



## plan b

katruax said:


> I have HotFix Era so I can speak from some experience... The Hot Fix Era Fills are nice but only to a point... There is alot more to rhinestone design than fills... In my mind Hot Fix is VERY lacking in the details of rhinestone design... Also it's not well suited for Multi Decoration designs and on and on...
> 
> I do 90% of my designs in CorelDRAW 10% in Hot Fix Era when fills are needed that HotFix handles better than CorelDRAW which isn't really all that often...
> 
> If you look at the attached designs...
> 
> I did all of these in 10-15 minutes with CorelDRAW... The two Multi Deco Designs I could not do in HotFix as it's not designed for that kind of work... Each literally took 10 minutes in CorelDRAW
> 
> The Fire Dept design... 15 minutes work in CorelDRAW... I wouldn't have a clue how to achieve the same results in HotFix in the same amount of time... And I've used HotFix for a long long time....
> 
> I can tell you too I was able to get a HotFix Demo no problem without a CAMS... So why they won't provide a demo I don't know...
> 
> I would sure want to try a demo before investing $500.00... Without trying the demo yourself you just won't know what you are getting... The demonstration videos for HotFix are so very limited and basic...
> 
> Kevin


Sounds like a real negative review, I can't imagine that there wasn't something you liked about the software.


----------



## katruax

plan b said:


> Sounds like a real negative review, I can't imagine that there wasn't something you liked about the software.


Roger... Perhaps you need to go back thru and read the thread... I own the software... Obviously I saw some value in it.... As I've already stated many, many times... For rhinestones fills... Best software on the planet and I've tried them all.... 

Other than clicking the fill button to fill a shape with rhinestones... That's all I use because the rest of the tools and options are pretty crazy the way they work... 

Editing a design in HotFix is a nightmare to me...

What I think really doesn't matter though... I can only share my experiences... Thats why it's so important to have a demo... 

Then let the end user decide what is best for them... 

$500.00 isn't chump change... If you have an expectation and you spend $500.00 it would be best that expectation would be met... Without a demo it's a gamble... Most don't have $500.00 to gamble....

Kevin


----------



## plan b

Well lets see, sounds real negative and one positive negative,, not sure what you were looking at.,, " _Hot Fix is VERY lacking in the details of rhinestone design... Also it's not well suited for Multi Decoration designs and on and on..."_

_" I do 90% of my designs in CorelDRAW 10% in Hot Fix Era when fills are needed that HotFix handles better than CorelDRAW which isn't really all that often... "_


----------



## katruax

bgarman said:


> I watch some of the videos on youtube (especially focusing the fill capabilities) and I say to myself, "I must have it!"


Hello Brian...

I wanted to share this video on HotFix with you...

HotFix Era The Good The Bad and The Ugly - YouTube

You mentioned you were focusing on the fill capabilities in HotFix and I can tell you because I have the program and use the program that it's fill options are probably the best in any program I've seen... But.... There is a but....

HotFix artwork creation tools are very limited... Much easier to do simple artwork creation tasks in CorelDRAW than HotFix... But beyond creating the artwork the editing options in HotFix are VERY lacking and in the video link above you will see what I mean... A very basic simple editing task that we could do in most any other program... Yet terribly time consuming in HotFix.

I'm not here to persuade you one way or the other... All I can do is share my experiences and give you a real world example that is not all roses...

In the end I saw enough value for me in HotFix to purchase the program... But I knew upfront I would need another companion tool to get the job done... If I had to choose either HotFix or CorelDRAW.... No question I would pick CorelDRAW over HotFix... Luckily I don't have to make that choice and I use both...

Kevin


----------



## katruax

Mari1Kilroy said:


> I look forward to hopefully hearing from other users.


Hello Maria,

Did you get a chance to watch the video I posted?... I wonder if you have a thought on the point I was making on the limited editing capabilities... Do you see it as an issue the way I do?...

Have you had a chance to use a demonstration of the software?...

Kevin


----------



## rhinestonetransf

Kevin,

Our shop agrees - The fills are the best part of the program but they didn't put the proper tools in for doing you everyday logo and design. We use other programs for the detail work over 90% of our designs are done with other software - It has better tools to get the details and proper look to us.


----------



## katruax

rhinestonetransf said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Our shop agrees - The fills are the best part of the program but they didn't put the proper tools in for doing you everyday logo and design. We use other programs for the detail work over 90% of our designs are done with other software - It has better tools to get the details and proper look to us.


Scott I'm glad I'm not losing my mind... 

I kept thinking maybe there was something there I was just missing... 

If I could figure out their awesome fill algorithms and have that in CorelDRAW... Man I would be set!!!


Kevin


----------



## QueenPamedalah

I'm new to this software... I've been reading through the threads, but can't find anything on actually importing.

My "import" button isn't "highlighted," meaning it's not even an option. Surely that's wrong....

I want to be able to import an ai file or eps to stone.

Anyone have any luck importing either? I am sooooo not going to redesign every rhinestone design in Hotfix just to send to my shiny new CAMS!


----------



## sjidohair

You cannot bring a eps file into hotfix era by import that i am aware of.

You can copy and paste from corel.


----------



## dhearn

Use the "Get from Application" button. This will open Corel. Import your image into Corel. Then you have to click the "Get from Application" button again and it should pull in to Era.


----------



## sjidohair

David is right too


----------



## jasmynn

omg!!!
I'm so excited. Hotfix Era just came out with an update. I wasn't too excited about it until I installed it. Soooo much improvement this time. The fills are even better. Editing capabilities have improved tremendously. You can now ungroup items that you've filled and select multiple stones to edit by either clicking or highlighting the group of stones. You can break text apart. And my favorite part is they have a countour outline for vector and stoned selections. You can select as many outlines and you want.
Also, you can convert stones to vector, you can save and cut vectors, and the list goes on. They also have some kind of gradients and multi color features as add-ons now... I have yet to check those out.

For those with hotfix, here is the update list:
*News in Design ERA Version 11.40 - September 2013*

*New in version 11.40*

*HotFix, common features*



 Reorganization of the hotfix ribbon. The fillings are now classified as multistone or one-stone. 
 Explode hotfix objects into individual stones to facilitate expanded edition. 
 Convert a hotfix object into a vector object. 
 *Artwork, common features*



 Create multiple outlines of vector objects. 
 Send vectors objects to cutter. 
 *Embroidery and Hotfix, common features*



 New tool: Smart Design. Accelerate the creation of new objects (embroidery and hotfix). 
 New tool: Smart Design. Autodigitize vector objects (embroidery and hotfix). 
 New tool: Smart Design. Converts filling type (embroidery and hotfix). 
 New tool: Smart Design. Converts embroidery objects to hotfix objects and vice versa. 
 *HotFix, optional features*



 New hotfix filling styles available: Center Path, Assorted Path, Assorted Uniform, Assorted Ring, Assorted Plan. 
 Importing HPGL / PLT stones templates (stencils rhinestone) interpret them as objects of stones (convert the native format of the software). 
 New central filling style for tight areas, ideal for converting TrueType fonts in linear fonts. 
 *Hotfix, changes in configurations*



 HF Standard: Includes Hotfix Core + export to Cutter, HPGL/PLT and CNC. Includes EMF and DXF import. Excludes the hotfix filling style Variable Density (only for new systems). 
 HF Advanced Fill Pack, optional: Includes more hotfix filling styles: Gradiation, Spectacular, Center Path. 
 HF Color Fill Pack, optional: Includes more hotfix filling styles: Assorted Path, Assorted Uniform, Assorted Ring, Assorted Plan. 
 HF Compatibility Pack, optional: Includes importing: YNG format (CAMS), HPGL / PLT stones templates.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Jasmynn, Does Hotfix automatically update when you open it?


----------



## katruax

Certainly these new changes are welcomed additions that said there is one major thing that doesn't appear to have been addressed and that is selection of stones by color, by size and by color and size... Then if we really want to get picky selecting of stones by color, size and color and size in the area of the design that is currently selected... I love having this option in CorelDRAW...

Most all rhinestone programs these days at least has the ability to select by color, by size and by color and size so this seems like a feature that is sorely missing in HotFix... 

My one complaint would be the new ability to import an existing design and have it automatically converted into the Hot Fix standard... We have to pay for that option and if I'm reading it right $129.00... Now I get they have to get paid for the programming of these added features and in the grand scheme of things $129.00 isn't going to make or break me... But it does seem a bit nickle and dime for a feature that should already exist in the program...

Look at the competition... Every single rhinestone program I can think of already has this feature in the core package it's not something we need to pay extra for... 

The new fill options are a nice additions as well if they work well but the one fill option we would likely use a lot is the Center Path and that too is extra... $149 if I'm reading it right... Now granted that fill pack includes a few extra fills that we would likely use less but again I would look at the competition... Just about every rhinestone program I can think of has a similar Center Line Fill function in the core program... Not something we need to pay extra for... 

Now if it works so fantastically better than the similar function in other programs maybe it's worth the added investment?... But at first glance I'm a bit bummed by the cost for this, and the cost for that... Suddenly the program get's pretty expensive... But again maybe it works so well cost is not an issue.... I guess I might need to be a guinea pig and find out?...

Kevin


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> Jasmynn, Does Hotfix automatically update when you open it?


Not automatically... You have to click the update button at the top.... Then it will download the update... 

Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

katruax said:


> Certainly these new changes are welcomed additions that said there is one major thing that doesn't appear to have been addressed and that is selection of stones by color, by size and by color and size... Then if we really want to get picky selecting of stones by color, size and color and size in the area of the design that is currently selected... I love having this option in CorelDRAW...
> 
> Most all rhinestone programs these days at least has the ability to select by color, by size and by color and size so this seems like a feature that is sorely missing in HotFix...
> 
> My one complaint would be the new ability to import an existing design and have it automatically converted into the Hot Fix standard... We have to pay for that option and if I'm reading it right $129.00... Now I get they have to get paid for the programming of these added features and in the grand scheme of things $129.00 isn't going to make or break me... But it does seem a bit nickle and dime for a feature that should already exist in the program...
> 
> Look at the competition... Every single rhinestone program I can think of already has this feature in the core package it's not something we need to pay extra for...
> 
> The new fill options are a nice additions as well if they work well but the one fill option we would likely use a lot is the Center Path and that too is extra... $149 if I'm reading it right... Now granted that fill pack includes a few extra fills that we would likely use less but again I would look at the competition... Just about every rhinestone program I can think of has a similar Center Line Fill function in the core program... Not something we need to pay extra for...
> 
> Now if it works so fantastically better than the similar function in other programs maybe it's worth the added investment?... But at first glance I'm a bit bummed by the cost for this, and the cost for that... Suddenly the program get's pretty expensive... But again maybe it works so well cost is not an issue.... I guess I might need to be a guinea pig and find out?...
> 
> Kevin


 I totally agree with you Kevin. It puts a sour taste in my mouth to be asked to pay what every other stand alone rhinestone program does. I only use HF for the fills as for a designer it's workflow is cumbersome.


----------



## QueenPamedalah

Thanks for the "get from application." That worked. However, it doesn't recognize it as "stones" to send to the CAMS. 

How do you get it to recognize your "circles" from AI or Corel as stones to send to the CAMS?


The new update imports DXF? If that works, my problem is solved (I hope).


Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts, btw. LOVE this forum!

Pamedalah


----------



## jasmynn

Yea, I don't like the fact that we have to pay for those extra features such as center line. This is something basic that should be included. $149 is waaay to much for just adding a feature. I for one would like to see how it works also. 
I mean the software is great and I've made some wonderful designs with it, but they do tend to nickel and dime you to death. The only additional feature I purchased from them was the ability to save my design as a file that can be sent to corel or a cutter (forgot the extension) in order to be able to sell templates to people with hotfix.

Oh, by the way you can select stones by color/size by using the manager on the right....however, there is no click of a button to select them, which would be convenient.


----------



## katruax

jasmynn said:


> Oh, by the way you can select stones by color/size by using the manager on the right....however, there is no click of a button to select them, which would be convenient.


Yes you do have the object manager on the right kind of like in CorelDRAW but what a pain to use that to select the size or color of stones you want to modify... Especially now that you can explode your fills... Can you imagine exploding your fills and then need to swap out stone colors or sizes and have to manually go thru the object manager and select stones you want to modify... NOW THAT IS JUST SILLY!

Around June 2012 I was first introduced to Hot Fix... Over a year later and there is still very little real world demonstrations on Hot Fix... All that development time to create a program and virtually no instructional demonstrations exist... Unless I am just not knowing where they are at... 

As a developer I just don't see the point in saying hey we have this great new feature!... Consumer says OK can I see it... Developer says well let me get back to you... So much easier to sell if you show how a new feature works for real... 

I would be showing my consumer, see this is how it works with this font and this font and this font and this font and this font and this font and finally this font... Pick 5-10 fonts we as the end user use all the time and demonstrate how it works... If you know your customer it should not be hard to create a demonstration to show us... I don't even want a demo version to "play" with... I want someone to SHOW ME... Someone that REALLY knows what they are doing to show me with the right knowledge what I can do... 

If it's AWESOME then here is my $$$$$... If it's not so AWESOME well at least I know and don't have to take a leap of faith that it might be AWESOME...


Kevin


----------



## QueenPamedalah

Has anyone successfully taken a rhinestone design previously made in another software (ie Corel, AI or WPC) and made it CAMS ready with hotfix?

I can export to ai8 or dxf file. I can get it open in Sierra. 
But it wants to put stones AROUND my circles that are meant to represent a stone. I'm very frustrated with the lack of documentation on this software.

Sierra told me to refer to the user manual. That's great - considering only a dozen or so pages of the 250 page document is for rhinestones!

TIA for any help!


----------



## katruax

QueenPamedalah said:


> Has anyone successfully taken a rhinestone design previously made in another software (ie Corel, AI or WPC) and made it CAMS ready with hotfix?
> 
> I can export to ai8 or dxf file. I can get it open in Sierra.
> But it wants to put stones AROUND my circles that are meant to represent a stone. I'm very frustrated with the lack of documentation on this software.
> 
> Sierra told me to refer to the user manual. That's great - considering only a dozen or so pages of the 250 page document is for rhinestones!
> 
> TIA for any help!




Actually they just came out with an add-on module to do just this.... But I think it's $129 or $149 which honestly should be part of the core program in my book... 

That said I do have a video demonstration how to import an existing design and convert it pretty easily in Hot Fix but it is a bit of a hack but once you get it it's pretty easy...

Hope it helps.... 

http://youtu.be/JkDGd2c8i-A


Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

I'm in love with your brain!! LOL! Can you also post the link to your video on the settings that will export the stone size to the cutting stone size? Thanks Kevin.


----------



## katruax

fedoraoriginali said:


> I'm in love with your brain!! LOL! Can you also post the link to your video on the settings that will export the stone size to the cutting stone size? Thanks Kevin.


This too is a bit convoluted as well... You need a masters degree to accomplish a pretty straight forward task... LOL

Actually it's not that difficult once you know how... 

Part 1 Making the Design

Hotfix Era - Creating a Cheer Megaphone - YouTube

Part 2 Outputting the Design for Stencil Making

HotFix Era - Output Your Design For Stencil Making - YouTube

These are part of my super secret Hot Fix Tutorial Vault... LOL

Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali

I know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Texaslady

I got the update too  I was wondering how did you learn how to use the new updates? Like the extra contour? I cant seem to find the variably density fill anymore


----------



## QueenPamedalah

Thank you!!! That helps a TON!!!



katruax said:


> Actually they just came out with an add-on module to do just this.... But I think it's $129 or $149 which honestly should be part of the core program in my book...
> 
> That said I do have a video demonstration how to import an existing design and convert it pretty easily in Hot Fix but it is a bit of a hack but once you get it it's pretty easy...
> 
> Hope it helps....
> 
> Easy Stone
> 
> 
> Kevin


----------



## Texaslady

I found out that when you update to 11.4 you lose the variable density fill and it has to be purchased now. I think that is crazy, especially since I had a design I was working on. I was told it can be purchased but that seems unfair, who's to say they wont take something away on the next update and make you pay for that one too.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Texaslady said:


> I found out that when you update to 11.4 you lose the variable density fill and it has to be purchased now. I think that is crazy, especially since I had a design I was working on. I was told it can be purchased but that seems unfair, who's to say they wont take something away on the next update and make you pay for that one too.


Did you get that information directly from support? I am just wondering before I send a nasty letter as I saw this notice below on their website?

I tried to do as it suggests but as soon as I enter my password file it starts to run and then crashes! Can someone else try this to see if they get the density fill back? Because if it doesn't work I will be writing to them. The density fill was in the demo when I bought the program and it was there when installed. So that is what I paid for!! If they want to take it away for new installations then fine, but not to those who bought it and it was included! Grrr!


----------



## Texaslady

I called to support and they didnt know. As I was complaining I reread the update list and this was at the bottom....
*Hotfix, changes in configurations*


 HF Standard: Includes Hotfix Core + export to Cutter, HPGL/PLT and CNC. Includes EMF and DXF import. Excludes the hotfix filling style Variable Density (only for new systems).
 HF Advanced Fill Pack, optional: Includes more hotfix filling styles: Gradiation, Spectacular, Center Path.
 HF Color Fill Pack, optional: Includes more hotfix filling styles: Assorted Path, Assorted Uniform, Assorted Ring, Assorted Plan.
 HF Compatibility Pack, optional: Includes importing: YNG format (CAMS), HPGL / PLT stones templates.


I will say I am very upset. I was working on a design that wasnt finished and decided to do the update, first. He said it states that it excludes V.D.Fill with new systems, but mine isnt a "new system" and he said that means new update. I was then told I could purchase it in a package...I think that is a bunch of crap. It was there when I purchased it. Please let me know if you get anywhere with them!!
​


----------



## jasmynn

LOL, I already wrote the nasty letter!
They will send you a password file and instructions to get your variable fill back for free. It is now called variable fill. See the email dialogs below:

*Subject:* RE: D-ERA Form: Technical Support (2597)
*From:*"Stitch Era Support" <[email protected]>
*To:*<[email protected]>

Dear Jasmynn,
You can download the new password file to enable the variable density (now called "Grading"). Please follow these steps:
*1. * Log into www.d-era.com
*2. * Click on "System Information" and then on "Download Password" under version 11.
*3. * Back to your desktop, go to Start-All Programs-Hotfix Era- and click on* Era** Installation** Setup*.
*4. * Select the first option (Install System/Install Optional Plug-ins) and browse for the recently downloaded spp file. Now, click on "Install".
*5. * Next time you run Era, you should be able to see the Grading fill.

Regards,
Support Center.



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: jueves, 19 de septiembre de 2013 01:39 p.m.
To: [email protected]
Subject: D-ERA Form: Technical Support (2597)
Name: Jasmynn Morgan
Company: Oraia Sports Etc.
Email: [email protected]
Product: HotFix Stone ERA - v11 - SN# Purchase date: 2012
Subject: Owner
Case (of problem) listed hereby: Problems in the INSTALLATION of the SOFTWARE and/or OPTIONALS
Question: I just upgraded and my variable fill is gone!!! I saw the option to buy it, and this was part of my package when I bought the software. How can they just take a way a feature and make you pay for it??? I use this feature daily and now I have to pay for it when it was included with the software initially?


----------



## jasmynn

To use the new countour feature.
You type your text using either rhinestone or artwork feature.
Select your text and right click on it. Break it apart.
Now you will have separate letters instead of one word.
Select the whole word again and right click and click the contour option.
It will ask you how far apart and how many lines.
After you put that information in, it will appear as vector lines, even though you are using rhinestone font.
Select each line and convert to stones in whatever size and color.
I'll try to make a vid soon, my computer with the software is at my shop right now and I'm at home.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

That is what I tried to do as I mentioned in the above post but it won't install? It keeps crashing on me! I have turned off my anti virus, closed programs and restarted the computer and it still crashes!


----------



## Texaslady

Yay and Thank you, I just received the email this morning. I did what it said and it said successful, but I still cant find it.



I DID IT!!! Thanks guys, I figured it out


----------



## cbauer50

jasmynn said:


> I just realized that that fill they're selling for $200 ($150) pre order is the same as the Variable density fill, you can do the exact same thing with just a couple more steps. Buying the fill may save about 2 minutes max. Obviously I've changed my mind about ordering that. I thought it would do several outlines, but it's random and based on density. Oh well, maybe next time.


 
Jasmyn - can you explain how you did this in Hot Fix - I'm assuming you are talking about a "scatter" or "random" fill.

Thanks.

Carol


----------



## brndagayle

I too contacted them and they sent me a new password file so I got that feature back. I honestly don't think they intended to take it away from customers who already had it -- so just contact them and let me know. They were very responsive to me.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Even though Era kept on crashing when trying to apply the fix it actually did give me back. The variable density tool is now called the grading fill.


----------



## cbauer50

Does anyone know how to do a "splatter" fill in Hot Fix Era?

Thanks.

Carol


----------



## Shimmer14

Hello, I am complete newbie. I am in the process of researching the new era software and love the information on this thread. Jasmynn could you send me the link to the beginner videos you mentioned..thanks


----------



## jasmynn

Shimmer14 said:


> Hello, I am complete newbie. I am in the process of researching the new era software and love the information on this thread. Jasmynn could you send me the link to the beginner videos you mentioned..thanks


I'm sorry, I'm just now seeing this post. I'm sure you probably already found these videos, but here is the first one in a set of 5 videos.
Hotfix Era Rhinestone Software Training Vol 1 - Set Up - YouTube


----------



## ShaggyDog

I am looking for a little information please with a thanks to Jasmynn already.

Can someone please explain the work flow for existing YNG? Do new cams files get saved as a YNG or are they a new format now?

I would also like to know how many/what modulus one needs in order to uses existing vector or newly created vector files to be converted to run on my cams?

What file formats can I export out of HFE to be used back in my corel software?

Thank you.


----------



## cbauer50

I posted this in a new thread but am posting it here also, hoping I can get some help.

I am hoping someone can tell me how to create a scatter fill in Hotfix Era as in the image shown. I want to do a design and have a scatter fill around the design.

Anyone know how to do this?

Any help would be truly appreciated.

Thanks.

CB


----------



## ShaggyDog

I don't have hotfix, this is how I do it I. Other software:

You can create a scatter by adding offset lines to the outside of you main design. Add stones to each path with spacing further apart on each line to the outside. Different spacing will have different effects.


----------



## diana13t

Does anyone know what to do when you try to run a design in Sierra Hot Fix and get timed out error? We just loaded the software on a new computer and was trying to run a design for the first time.


----------



## RockRebel

Be sure you are sending the design to the right com port. You also need to turn off the auto save feature. Sometimes another software program may be taking over the port. I had that happen and I had to remove the program and restart my computer.

Susan Lehner
Rock Temptations

Spirit Wear that Rocks!


----------



## David6ft6

We been using Ioline Crystal Press for 2 years and just purchase the Cams 1v2p yesterday with the Hotfix Era Software. My question is that we have all of our designs made with VE LXI Pro and sent through Crystal Studio to the Ioline machine for plotting. What is the best way to convert our files from LXI to Hotfix? The file is .ve or I can export it out to .dxf, ai, plt.

Didn't know if anyone else had success changing from Ioline to Cams or Decor.

Thanks for the help,
David


----------



## jasmynn

David6ft6 said:


> We been using Ioline Crystal Press for 2 years and just purchase the Cams 1v2p yesterday with the Hotfix Era Software. My question is that we have all of our designs made with VE LXI Pro and sent through Crystal Studio to the Ioline machine for plotting. What is the best way to convert our files from LXI to Hotfix? The file is .ve or I can export it out to .dxf, ai, plt.
> 
> Didn't know if anyone else had success changing from Ioline to Cams or Decor.
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> David


You an import .ai to hotfix


----------



## susan715

Been using hot fix since march 2013. Maybe we can help each other


----------



## susan715

Does anyone know how to import a plt file to hot fix era?


----------



## susan715

There is an add on for hot fix to import plt files. I am still trying to figure out if anyone has used this. I want to be able to import plt files to hotfix instead of going through Corel


----------



## susan715

There is an add on you can purchase Sierra hot fix d-era to import plt files


----------



## sheilacase

MrRudeDog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've seen several questions about Sierra's Hotfix Era software for rhinestone design making, and I thought it might deserve its own thread.
> 
> I "discovered" the software by reading about it on this forum, watched the videos, and was very curious. We have a newer Cams machine, the 1V-2P model. Like many others, I was often frustrated with the included Gemmaster software.
> 
> While at the NNEP show in Nashville a couple weeks ago I was able to see the software in person. I ordered it the next day. $850 and a few days later, I had my software. If you do purchase from the manufacturer, you might call your credit card company ahead of time and inform them of your pending Argentina purchase, to avoid having your account locked, like I did.
> 
> For those that have not checked out their website, Design ERA - Software Suite for the Apparel decoration, you purchase the base software and then the "modules" for your particular equipment. At first I had a mild case of buyers remorse, as the PDF manual didn't go into a lot of depth, but the software can do a lot of things that Gemmaster can't. I've produced several designs and ran them through the machine without a problem.
> 
> There are some weaknesses though. When editing, you can only move one stone at at a time. There is no "shift or ctrl" clicking. Also, when drawing lines or moving objects you can't use angle constraint. There are a few other shortcomings that I'm not remembering as I type this.
> 
> Anyone else taken the plunge yet? I'm hoping that there will be some corrective maintenance releases from Sierra, but right now, at least on their support site, there isn't much of any thing at all about the software. Everything is geared towards their embroidery software (which we do not use).
> 
> I look forward to hopefully hearing from other users.
> 
> Ray


I have found a solution to moving one stone at a time in Sierra Hotfix Era. If you hit your Ctrl button on your keyboard, hold it down while clicking the stones that you want to select, then you can move more than one at a time.


----------



## mfatty500

If you use the manual "add stone" feature you can use ctrl & click each stone or use your pick tool to select and move all at once. They are misleading when selling that software, when you buy a high dollar machine just include the full blown version of the software and be done with it (more than likely you are making a payment for the machine), also they don't tell you to get a computer with lots of ram to help avoid the crashing. I use it for my Spangle machine, but I am still using v15.


----------



## jasmynn

sheilacase said:


> I have found a solution to moving one stone at a time in Sierra Hotfix Era. If you hit your Ctrl button on your keyboard, hold it down while clicking the stones that you want to select, then you can move more than one at a time.


There's a workaround for this.
Select the object (group of stones)where you want to be able to move the stones individually. 
1 right click and then select disassemble hotfix object.
2. This will ungroup them. You can then do control + click to select one or multiple stones. 
3. You can also select multiple stone and regroup them by either selecting each stone or selecting an area by dragging across the stones you want and select reassemble instead of disassemble.


----------

